# نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...



## romyo (26 أبريل 2007)

سعودية تحول "تاكسي" لغرفة نوم لأن الفنادق ترفضها دون محرم
استأجرت السيارة من هندي لقضاء ليلتها مع بناتها





الدمام- عبد الله فرحة 
لجأت سعودية قادمة من الدمام إلى تحويل سيارة تاكسي إلى غرفة نوم مع ابنتيها للمبيت بعد تعذر قبولهن للسكن لدى عدد من الشقق المفروشة بمدينة الرياض بحجة عدم وجود محرم واشتراط أصحاب الشقق إحضار موافقة من الشرطة.
وزارت السعودية ( ف . ع ) مركز شرطة المعذر بالرياض الذي بدوره قام بالاعتذار منهن بحجة أن لديهن الأوراق الثبوتية (كارت العائلة) وتذاكر رحلة السفر وأن الأمر ليس من اختصاصه مع وجود الأوراق الثبوتية.
وقدمت الأم مع ابنتيها عرضاً ماليًا لصاحب التاكسي (هندي الجنسية) الذي وافق عليه بعد أن تنقل بهن بين عدد كبير من الشقق ومركز الشرطة، بأن يقوم بتأجير السيارة طيلة الليل حتى اليوم التالي. وقد قاموا بتحويل سيارة التاكسي إلى غرفة نوم والمبيت داخلها حتى صباح اليوم التالي موعد إجراء المقابلة الشخصية للبنات واجتياز امتحان القبول للابتعاث للدراسة خارج المملكة.
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن ولي أمر الفتاتين يرقد بأحد المستشفيات الخاصة بالدمام ولم يتمكن من مرافقة أسرته، علمًا بأن  الأم وابنتيها عليهن الوقوف بقائمة الانتظار للمقابلة الشخصية عند الساعة الخامسة فجرًا استعدادًا لدخول القاعة السابعة صباحاً.
وأبدى السائق الهندي تعاطفاً كبيرًا مع الأم وبناتها قائلاً "أنه لولا وجود عدد كبير من أصدقائه في السكن لكان قدم لهن غرفته ليناموا بها" ولم يتردد في النوم بالقرب من أحد الأماكن التجارية القريبة حتى الصباح.
وتساءلت الأم السعودية "تحت أي مبرر احرم أنا وبناتي من استئجار شقه وأضافت أنهن تعرضن لخطر المبيت خارج مكان آمن خاصة إن التأخير وعدم حضور موعد الامتحان سيفقد بناتها فرصة الدراسة و الإبتعاث لإكمال تعليمهن". 

منقول  :   العربية نت
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2007/04/25/33871.htm

وهذه نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ....​​


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

لا ..

ليس نتيجة طبيعية ولا شيء ..

وما كنت أحب في هذا المنتدى الخوض في مجادلات تضيع بوقتي ولا تفيد إلا المنصف ..

ولكن لا للظلم ..

وأنا أناشد كلَ من يقرأ كلامي هذا اللهَ أن يتحلى بالإنصاف ..

وأحب قبل الكلام فيما نقله الناقل عن موقع العربية : أن أوضح حقائق إسلامية تجلي لنا الأمر ..

وأنا أقول للجميع :

لقد منع الإسلامُ أشدَّ المنع سفرَ المرأة وحدها بلا محرم ( ومعنى محرم أي : زوج أو أب أو أخ أو ابن .. ) ..

ولكن ترى لماذا شدد الإسلام في هذا الأمر ، حتى قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( لا يحل لمرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً إلا ومعها أبوها أو ابنها أو زوجها أو أخوها أو ذو محرم منها ) ..
إن الناظر لمفاسد سفر المرأة وحدها ليعلم يقيناً أن منع المرأة من السفر وحدها من محاسن الشريعة الإسلامية ..

وانظر للاعتبار مثلاً حوادث الاغتصاب هنا وهناك ..

إن المرأة بطبيعتها لا تقوى على مشاق السفر وحدها ولا يؤمن عليها مخاطره ، أضف إلى ذلك أن النفوس ضعيفة والفتن كبيرة عظيمة ..

وقد قدمتُ بهذه المقدمة لقول القائل :


> وهذه نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ....



فالأمر بفضل الله على خلاف ذلك تماماً ، وقد وضحته ، ولله الحمد ..

يبقى هنا أصل الموضوع ، وما حدث ..

ماذا عن هذا الذي وقع للمرأة وبناتها - إن صح الخبر - ؟

أقول : إن قولنا لا يحل للمرأة أن تسافر بغير محرم : إنما هو للمرأة القادرة على اصطحاب المحرم أو التي في غير ضرورة عن السفر .. أما هذه المرأة بهذه الظروف فلا مرية عند علماء المسلمين بجواز سفرها لا سيما وقد أمنت الفتنة وهي في رفقة بناتها وفي بلد بفضل الله قلَّ فيه دواعي الفساد ، وذلك أن الله تعالى يقول : { لا يكلف نفساً إلا وسعها } ، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : ( إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم ) ، وقد تقرر عند علماء المسلمين كافة أنه " لا واجب مع العجز ولا محرم عند الضرورة ، وقد تسقط بعض الواجبات ويرفع إثم بعض المحرمات بالحاجات " وتفصيل هذا يحتاج لشرح وبسط ليس هذا مقامهما ..

وأما عن الإجراءات المتخذة من قبل بعض الموظفين فنحن ننكرها قبل غيرنا أشد إنكار ، ونحملهم أمام الله تعالى ما فعلوه ونتبرأ من عملهم هذا ولا نستحي من إنكارنا عليهم ولا نبرر خطأهم ..

لكن لا نحمل الإسلام أخطاء بعض معتنقيه ، وننتهزها فرصة للطعن فيه ، فليس هذا من فعل المنصفين ، ومن أراد طعناً في الدين الإسلامي فليتكلم عن أصوله الثابتة وأما أن يشنع بفعل بعض المسلمين ، وقد علم الطاعن نفسه أن من المسلمين من ينكر هذا الفعل قبله : فليس من الإنصاف .. ​


----------



## romyo (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*


الاخ العزيز : الطائر الشجاع
اولاً اشكرك لمرورك ومشاركتك.. ويبدو انك حديث العهد معنا ..فمرحباً بك .



> لا ..
> ليس نتيجة طبيعية ولا شيء ..


رغم انك بدأت مشاركتك برد قاطع الا انك نقضة فى كلامك فيما يلى


> وما كنت أحب في هذا المنتدى الخوض في مجادلات تضيع بوقتي ولا تفيد إلا المنصف ..


ولا انا اهدف لمجادلات سخيفة عالماً انها تولد خصومات
ومن قال لك انها تضيع الوقت انما ردك قد يفيدنا ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


> لقد منع الإسلامُ أشدَّ المنع سفرَ المرأة وحدها بلا محرم


اليس هذا تناقض لأول كلمة كتبتها فى مشاركتك اذ ان هذه المرأة وبناتها لم تختار المبيت فى التاكس برغبتها الخاصة او كنوع من المغامرة


> إن الناظر لمفاسد سفر المرأة وحدها ليعلم يقيناً أن منع المرأة من السفر وحدها من محاسن الشريعة الإسلامية ..
> وانظر للاعتبار مثلاً حوادث الاغتصاب هنا وهناك ..
> إن المرأة بطبيعتها لا تقوى على مشاق السفر وحدها ولا يؤمن عليها مخاطره ، أضف إلى ذلك أن النفوس ضعيفة والفتن كبيرة عظيمة ..


للاسف كلامك غير صحيح وهو غير مثبت من القران والاحاديث
لكن لعدم ثقة الاسلام فى المرأة المسلمة
"ناقصات عقل ودين واكثر اهل النار منهن"​*صحيح مسلم*‏
حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رُمْحِ بْنِ الْمُهَاجِرِ الْمِصْرِيُّ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏اللَّيْثُ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏ابْنِ الْهَادِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ ‏ 
‏عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَنَّهُ قَالَ ‏ ‏يَا ‏ ‏مَعْشَرَ ‏ ‏النِّسَاءِ تَصَدَّقْنَ وَأَكْثِرْنَ ‏ ‏الِاسْتِغْفَارَ فَإِنِّي رَأَيْتُكُنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَقَالَتْ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْهُنَّ ‏ ‏جَزْلَةٌ ‏ ‏وَمَا لَنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ النَّارِ قَالَ تُكْثِرْنَ اللَّعْنَ ‏ ‏وَتَكْفُرْنَ ‏ ‏الْعَشِيرَ ‏ ‏وَمَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ نَاقِصَاتِ عَقْلٍ وَدِينٍ أَغْلَبَ لِذِي ‏ ‏لُبٍّ ‏ ‏مِنْكُنَّ قَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا نُقْصَانُ الْعَقْلِ وَالدِّينِ قَالَ أَمَّا نُقْصَانُ الْعَقْلِ فَشَهَادَةُ امْرَأَتَيْنِ تَعْدِلُ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلٍ فَهَذَا نُقْصَانُ الْعَقْلِ وَتَمْكُثُ اللَّيَالِي مَا تُصَلِّي وَتُفْطِرُ فِي رَمَضَانَ فَهَذَا نُقْصَانُ الدِّينِ
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=114&doc=1&IMAGE

*صحيح البخارى*‏
حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ أَخْبَرَنِي ‏ ‏زَيْدٌ هُوَ ابْنُ أَسْلَمَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عِيَاضِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فِي أَضْحَى أَوْ فِطْرٍ إِلَى الْمُصَلَّى فَمَرَّ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ فَقَالَ يَا مَعْشَرَ النِّسَاءِ ‏ ‏تَصَدَّقْنَ فَإِنِّي ‏ ‏أُرِيتُكُنَّ ‏ ‏أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَقُلْنَ وَبِمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ تُكْثِرْنَ ‏ ‏اللَّعْنَ ‏ ‏وَتَكْفُرْنَ ‏ ‏الْعَشِيرَ ‏ ‏مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ نَاقِصَاتِ عَقْلٍ وَدِينٍ أَذْهَبَ ‏ ‏لِلُبِّ ‏ ‏الرَّجُلِ الْحَازِمِ مِنْ إِحْدَاكُنَّ قُلْنَ وَمَا نُقْصَانُ دِينِنَا وَعَقْلِنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ أَلَيْسَ شَهَادَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ مِثْلَ نِصْفِ شَهَادَةِ الرَّجُلِ قُلْنَ بَلَى قَالَ فَذَلِكِ مِنْ نُقْصَانِ عَقْلِهَا أَلَيْسَ إِذَا حَاضَتْ لَمْ تُصَلِّ وَلَمْ تَصُمْ قُلْنَ بَلَى قَالَ فَذَلِكِ مِنْ نُقْصَانِ دِينِهَا
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=509

‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُثْمَانُ بْنُ الْهَيْثَمِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَوْفٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي رَجَاءٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عِمْرَانَ ‏ 
‏عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏اطَّلَعْتُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ وَاطَّلَعْتُ فِي النَّارِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاءَ ‏‏تَابَعَهُ ‏ ‏أَيُّوبُ ‏ ‏وَسَلْمُ بْنُ زَرِيرٍ
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=7754

الرجال قوامون على النساء​الرجال قوامون على النساء (النساء 4:43).
أما سبب نزول هذه الآية فيُذكر أن رجلاً لطم امرأة فأتت النبي تلتمس القصاص، فجعل النبي بينهما القصاص فنزلت ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يُقضى إليك وحيه (طه 20:114). ونزلت الرجال قوامون على النساء
http://www.geocities.com/aboutchristianity/MAKANAT_ALMAR2A.htm

المراة عورة​‏
حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَمْرُو بْنُ عَاصِمٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏هَمَّامٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏قَتَادَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏مُوَرِّقٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي الْأَحْوَصِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ‏ 
‏عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏الْمَرْأَةُ عَوْرَةٌ فَإِذَا خَرَجَتْ ‏ ‏اسْتَشْرَفَهَا ‏ ‏الشَّيْطَانُ ‏
‏قَالَ ‏ ‏أَبُو عِيسَى ‏ ‏هَذَا ‏ ‏حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=1093&doc=2

لا تصوم الا بأذن زوجها​‏
حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏جَرِيرٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي صَالِحٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏جَاءَتْ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَنَحْنُ عِنْدَهُ فَقَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ زَوْجِي ‏ ‏صَفْوَانَ بْنَ الْمُعَطَّلِ ‏ ‏يَضْرِبُنِي إِذَا صَلَّيْتُ وَيُفَطِّرُنِي إِذَا صُمْتُ وَلَا ‏ ‏يُصَلِّي صَلَاةَ الْفَجْرِ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ قَالَ ‏ ‏وَصَفْوَانُ ‏ ‏عِنْدَهُ قَالَ فَسَأَلَهُ عَمَّا قَالَتْ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَمَّا قَوْلُهَا يَضْرِبُنِي إِذَا صَلَّيْتُ فَإِنَّهَا تَقْرَأُ بِسُورَتَيْنِ وَقَدْ نَهَيْتُهَا قَالَ فَقَالَ لَوْ كَانَتْ سُورَةً وَاحِدَةً لَكَفَتْ النَّاسَ وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهَا يُفَطِّرُنِي فَإِنَّهَا تَنْطَلِقُ فَتَصُومُ وَأَنَا رَجُلٌ شَابٌّ فَلَا أَصْبِرُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏يَوْمَئِذٍ ‏ ‏لَا تَصُومُ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ زَوْجِهَا وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهَا إِنِّي لَا أُصَلِّي حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ فَإِنَّا أَهْلُ بَيْتٍ قَدْ عُرِفَ لَنَا ذَاكَ لَا نَكَادُ نَسْتَيْقِظُ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ قَالَ فَإِذَا اسْتَيْقَظْتَ فَصَلِّ ‏
‏قَالَ ‏ ‏أَبُو دَاوُد ‏ ‏رَوَاهُ ‏ ‏حَمَّادٌ يَعْنِي ابْنَ سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏حُمَيْدٍ ‏ ‏أَوْ ‏ ‏ثَابِتٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي الْمُتَوَكِّلِ
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=4&Rec=2966

شبهت بالكلب والحمار​‏
حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُمَرُ بْنُ حَفْصِ بْنِ غِيَاثٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبِي ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏إِبْرَاهِيمُ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَسْوَدِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَائِشَةَ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏وَحَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏مُسْلِمٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏مَسْرُوقٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَائِشَةَ ‏ 
‏ذُكِرَ عِنْدَهَا مَا يَقْطَعُ الصَّلَاةَ الْكَلْبُ وَالْحِمَارُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ فَقَالَتْ شَبَّهْتُمُونَا بِالْحُمُرِ وَالْكِلَابِ وَاللَّهِ ‏ ‏لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏يُصَلِّي وَإِنِّي عَلَى السَّرِيرِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْقِبْلَةِ مُضْطَجِعَةً فَتَبْدُو لِي الْحَاجَةُ فَأَكْرَهُ أَنْ أَجْلِسَ فَأُوذِيَ النَّبِيَّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَأَنْسَلُّ ‏ ‏مِنْ عِنْدِ رِجْلَيْهِ
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=841

المراة مركوب" بتتركب"​وَالْعَرَب تُكَنِّي عَنْ الْمَرْأَة بِالنَّعْجَةِ وَالشَّاة ; لِأَنَّ الْكُلّ مَرْكُوب
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=38&nAya=23

*دى مجرد امثلة وللموضوع مرجعيات وخلفيات تانية كتررررر ليس مجالها هنا*​


> فالأمر بفضل الله على خلاف ذلك تماماً ، وقد وضحته ، ولله الحمد ..


والفضل لله كلامك كلة طلع غلط بشهاده قرآنك والاحاديث الشريفه "جدااااااااااااااا"


> ماذا عن هذا الذي وقع للمرأة وبناتها - إن صح الخبر - ؟


دا تسأل عنه الموقع الاصلى واللينك قدامك 
منقول : العربية نت
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2007/04/25/33871.htm


> لكن لا نحمل الإسلام أخطاء بعض معتنقيه ، وننتهزها فرصة للطعن فيه ، فليس هذا من فعل المنصفين ، ومن أراد طعناً في الدين الإسلامي فليتكلم عن أصوله الثابتة


وهل الايات والاحاديث من فعل معتنيقين الاسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد ان الايات والاحاديث المذكورة عاليه من اصول الدين الثابتة ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للمرة التانية اشكرك لمرورك ومشاركتك
الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

الله عليك ياروميو 
ماهذا ...... :yahoo: :yahoo: 

لا يهمنا كل هذا 
فبالنسبة لي انا لا اوزن اهل السعودية اجمعين بقشرة بصل 
النساء يلعب بتفاسير القرآن عندهم كما يشاؤون 
يفسرون القرآن ليحتقروا المرءة ( كما ذكر الاخ روميو )
يفسرون القرآن ليشبعوا رغباتهم الجنسية ( كزواج المسيار مثلا ) 
وبالنسبة لاي مسلم عندما تقول له انظر الى السعودية والى امرائها ..... يسارع ويقول هم ليسوا باسلام 
اذا كان اهل خادم الحرمين الشريفين ليسوا باسلام اذا اين ذهب الاسلام 

يارب احفظني واحفظ عبادك اجمعين بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*




> رغم انك بدأت مشاركتك برد قاطع الا انك نقضة فى كلامك فيما يلى



لا ، ليس تناقضاً ولله الحمد والمنة ، بل تجارب طويلة من مخالفين شتى ، فأنا أقول لك : ليست نتيجة طبيعية ولا شيء ، ومع ذلك أنت ستجادل ولا تعترف ببطلان حكمك ! ..

ثم اعلم أنه لا ينبغي لمنصف أن يكون خصماً وحكماً ، فنحن نتناقش والقارؤون يحكمون ، وقد ناشدتُّ المنصفين الله إنصافهم ..

أما أن تبدأ نقاشك بالرمي بالتناقض لمخالفك لمجرد ظن فهمتَه فلا ..



> ولا انا اهدف لمجادلات سخيفة عالماً انها تولد خصومات
> ومن قال لك انها تضيع الوقت انما ردك قد يفيدنا ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



هذا ما سيثبته النقاش ، وأحب أن تعلم وغيرك كذلك : إنني إذ أقول لك ضياع وقتي ، لا أعني بالضرورة عدم حصول الفائدة ، لا لا ، فأنا - إن شاء الله - مأجور في كل حال ، سواء اهتديت أنت أو غيرك أو لا ، ألستُ أذب عن دين رب العالمين ؟

وإنما عندي المهم والأهم ، وفقه الوقت يقتضي أن أنفق وقتي في الأولى ..




> اليس هذا تناقض لأول كلمة كتبتها فى مشاركتك اذ ان هذه المرأة وبناتها لم تختار المبيت فى التاكس برغبتها الخاصة او كنوع من المغامرة



رجعتَ مرة أخرى للرمي بالتناقض ، وكان الواجب عليك وأنت مبتغٍ للحق أن تسأل إذ لم تعلم ، وقد ظننتَ أني في بدء كلامي أنفي بقولي ( ليس نتيجة طبيعية ولا شيء) كون الإسلام حرم سفر المرأة وحدها دونما محرم ! وأنا قطعاً لم أعنِ ذلك ، وإنما نفي كان حول فعل بعض الموظفين وأنه يحمل على التشريعات الإسلامية .. فتدبر ..

ثم إنك نقلتَ كلامي الآتي ..


> إن الناظر لمفاسد سفر المرأة وحدها ليعلم يقيناً أن منع المرأة من السفر وحدها من محاسن الشريعة الإسلامية ..
> وانظر للاعتبار مثلاً حوادث الاغتصاب هنا وهناك ..
> إن المرأة بطبيعتها لا تقوى على مشاق السفر وحدها ولا يؤمن عليها مخاطره ، أضف إلى ذلك أن النفوس ضعيفة والفتن كبيرة عظيمة ..


وقلتَ : 



> للاسف كلامك غير صحيح وهو غير مثبت من القران والاحاديث
> لكن لعدم ثقة الاسلام فى المرأة المسلمة



من أين لك بهذه النتيجة ؟! 

بمعنى أنا حكيتُ لك واقعاً .. 

تعرض للاغتصاب .. 

مشاق ومصاعب لا تتحملها المرأة ..

صيانة لأعراضنا ..

خوف من فتن الواقع حكى لنا منها الكثير جداً جداً ..

وسؤالي الآن لماذا لم ترد على هذا ؟!

أهي الحيدة ؟! 

أنا أخاطبك عن مقال نقلته أخطأ فيه بعض المسلمين ، وأنت حملت الإسلام الجرم ، وأنا وضحت لك جميع جوانب المسألة ، فلماذا تحيد بي وتذهب تناقشني في قضايا أخرى ؟!

أهو العجز عن الجواب ؟!

ثم إنك تقول : 



> لكن لعدم ثقة الاسلام فى المرأة المسلمة



أتحداك أن تأتيني بنص من قرآن أو سنة يصرح بهذا .. 

إنما الأمر أمر حفظ للأعراض والأنساب وسد لأبواب الشيطان وأهل الفساد ، وخذ دليل هذا ..

حرم إسلامنا :

سفر المرأة بلا محرم ..

حرم النظر للنساء ..

ونظر النساء للرجال ..

حرم الخلوة بين الرجل والمرأة الأجنبين ..

حرم مصافحة النساء ..

حرم الاختلاط ..

أوجب على النساء الحجاب ..

بل في أشرف الأماكن وأطهرها بيوت الله - المساجد - يقول النبي بأبي هو وأمي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : ( لو جعلنا هذا الباب للنساء ) أي : أفردوا باباً خاصاً للنساء لا يدخلن من غيره ..

وكل هذا كما قلت من قبل لسد خطوات الشيطان على العباد ، وسبحان الله ، هل أصبح الطهر والعفاف عدم ثقة ؟!

ولولا خشيتي أن أخرج بك عن الموضوع الذي تفضلتَ بنقله لأجبتُك الآن عما نقلتَه ، ولكني سأمهلك حتى تجيب عن تساؤلاتي ، بشرط أن لا تخرج ولا تحيد عن مسألة لمسألة أخرى حتى تجيب عن التي قبلها ، ثم أوافيك برد واسع عن كل حديث نقلته وأثبت لك بفضل الله تعالى أنه من محاسن شريعتنا وسمو غايتها وموافقتها لواقع الناس أياً كانوا وحيثما وجدوا ، ولكن ..

وتذكرة أخيرة ..

أنا ذكرتُ لك أن من محاسن شريعتنا منع المرأة من السفر وحدها دون محرم ..

وذكرت لك من الواقع ما يؤيد هذا ..

وذكرت لك أن خطأ بعض المسلمين لا ينبغي أن يحمل على الإسلام ..

وبهذا أكون نقدتُّ لك تماماً قولك :



> وهذه نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ....



هيا أرني إجابتك ..

وأكرر أناشد كلُ منصفٍ اللهَ أن ينطق بالحق ولا يكتم أو يكذب ..​


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

اخي العزيز هل من محاسن شريعتكم ( زواج المسيار ) 
لن ادخل لك باكثر دعنا نبدأ من هنا 
هل من محاسن شريعتكن انه يحق للرجل ان يتجامع مع كل ماطابت له نفسه 
هل محاسن شريعتكن انصفت المرأة وبزواج المسيار هذا تتنازل فيه المرأة عن حق النفقة والمقدم والمؤخر والسكن 
هل من محاسن شريعتكم عدم انجاب الاولاد والتي هي ثمرة الزواج والتي هي ايضا الشرط الاساسي من زواج المسيار 
هذا ما اريد معرفته 
اين الانصاف الذي حققه الاسلام للمرأة وبكل بساطة يحق للرجل ان يتزوج باربعة ولا يحق للمرأة إلا ان تتزوج بواحد 
اليس الاسلام حقق المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة 
اذا لماذا كل هذا 

يتبع لانني اراك داخل الموضوع 
بانتظار ردك


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

جاء في صحيح بخاري 
وقال ابن أبي ذئب : حدثني إياس بن سلمة بن الأكوع ، عن أبيه ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أيما رجل وامرأة توافقا ، فعشرة ما بينهما ثلاث ليال ، فإن أحبا أن يتزايدا ، أويتتاركا تتاركا )

ما رأيك بهذه الآية 
هل هي من محاسن شريعتكم 
هل من الممكن ان يحدث مثل هذا 
هل من الممكن لشاب وفتاة بدون اخذ المحرم ويتجامعوا مع لمدة ثلال ايام  وان ارادا المزيد يذهبوا ويعقدوا فيما بينهما ما يسمى زواج المسيار وتتنازل فيه هذه الفتاة عن حقوقها جمعاء ويتنازلان معا عن انجاب الاطفال وهم ثمار الزوج الاقدس 
هل هذه هي محاسن شريعتكم 

اراك من بين المتصفحين للموضوع والى الان لم ياتني رد منك على ما سبق 

وبالنسبة لامر الزواج باربعة 
تقولون انه حللها لم على ان تعدلوا ولكنه اتمها بقوله ولن تعدلوا 
اذا هو لم يحلل لكم الزواج باربعة لانكم لن تستطيعوا ان تعدلوا وهذا شيء مفروغ منه 
فانه ومن المستحيل ان تستطيع ان تعدل بين اثنتين 
حتى رسول الله لم يستطع ان يعدل وكان يقول انه احب الى قلبه عائشة اذا فهو لم يكن عادل اذا كان يكفر 
اذا اريد منك تفسير اخر 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح يحل عليك ويفتح عيونك لترى الحقيقة وتعرف الحق من الباطل


----------



## فارس الكنانة (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*


الزميل العزيز روميو

تحياتي لك

ومعذرة على التدخل

فقط أردت الاستفسار: أنت تبرر وجود بعض السلبيات عند المسلمين بأن هذا راجع لطبيعة المعتقدات الإسلامية.

طيب لو أننا مثلا عرفنا أن البلاد المسيحية أو التي هي معقل المسيحية تغص بالمنكرات التي يندى لها جبين الإنسان هل يدل ذلك على أن هذا يرجع لطبيعة المعتقدات المسيحية؟

معذرة روميو هو مجرد استفسار وأشكرك مقدما على ما تجود به من إجابة.


----------



## romyo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

عزيزى الطائر الشجاع
اشكرك على اهتمامك بالموضوع حماسك للدفاع عن دينك 
ولكن عندى عليك من الملاحظات ما يلى


> أما أن تبدأ نقاشك بالرمي بالتناقض لمخالفك لمجرد ظن فهمتَه فلا ..


طب كلامك ده تسمية ايه؟


> لا ..
> ليس نتيجة طبيعية ولا شيء ..
> 
> لقد منع الإسلامُ أشدَّ المنع سفرَ المرأة وحدها بلا محرم
> ...


امانه عليك تفهمنى
ازاى مش نتيجة العقيدة ونفس الوقت منع الاسلام سفر المراة وفى نفس الوقت لا نحمل الاسلام اخطاء بعض معتنقية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بذمتك انك فاهم حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وتقولى


> لا ، ليس تناقضاً ولله الحمد والمنة


طب ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى؟؟؟؟؟


> وإنما نفي كان حول فعل بعض الموظفين وأنه يحمل على التشريعات الإسلامية


يعنى هى غلطتهم انهم ينفذوا كلام اله الاسلام ورسوله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> وكان الواجب عليك وأنت مبتغٍ للحق أن تسأل إذ لم تعلم ،


مع احترامى لك 
انت عكست الاية:
اذا كان قرأنك امر رسولك بأن يسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك
يونس 94
فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ
تفسير الجلالين
"فَإِنْ كُنْت" يَا مُحَمَّد "فِي شَكّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إلَيْك" مِنْ الْقَصَص فَرْضًا "فَاسْأَلْ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَاب" التَّوْرَاة "مِنْ قَبْلك" فَإِنَّهُ ثَابِت عِنْدهمْ يُخْبِرُوك بِصِدْقِهِ قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "لَا أَشُكّ وَلَا أَسْأَل" "لَقَدْ جَاءَك الْحَقّ مِنْ رَبّك فَلَا تَكُونَن مِنْ الْمُمْتَرِينَ" الشَّاكِّينَ فِيهِ

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...EEN&tashkeel=0
فعليك ان يكون لك فى رسولك اسوة حسنة وتسألنا لنعلمك...!!!!!
وليس العكس


> من أين لك بهذه النتيجة ؟!
> أتحداك أن تأتيني بنص من قرآن أو سنة يصرح بهذا ..


كل ده ومفهمتش حضرتك من المشاركة السابقه:
تانى مرة عشان البيه يقهم على مهله :


> *مشاركة romyo*
> "ناقصات عقل ودين واكثر اهل النار منهن"
> صحيح مسلم‏
> حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رُمْحِ بْنِ الْمُهَاجِرِ الْمِصْرِيُّ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏اللَّيْثُ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏ابْنِ الْهَادِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ ‏
> ...





> إنما الأمر أمر حفظ للأعراض والأنساب وسد لأبواب الشيطان وأهل الفساد


تحب اقولك الاسلام بيعمل ايه لحفظ اعراض المسلمين
بفتوى "اعارة الفرج"
 عطاء مفتي الحرم المكي يجيز اعارة الزوجة 
معنى اعارة الفروج: 
كما تفضل بشرحها السيد حسين الموسوي صاحب كتاب لله ثم للتاريخ .. 
قال مؤلف الكتاب: 
(((وإعارة الفرج معناها))) أن يعطي الرجل امرأته أو أمته إلى رجل آخر فيحل له أن يتمتع بـها أو أن يصنع بـها ما يريد، فإذا ما أراد رجل ما أن يسافر أودع امرأته عند جاره أو صديقه أو أي شخص كان يختاره، فيبيح له أن يصنع بـها ما يشاء طيلة مدة سفره. 
والسبب معلوم حتى يطمئن الزوج على امرأته لئلا تزني في غيابه (!!) 
الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## romyo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*




فارس الكنانة قال:


> الزميل العزيز روميو
> تحياتي لك
> ارق تحياتى لك فارس الكنانة ومرحبا بك فى المنتدى
> ومعذرة على التدخل
> ...


 تحياتى لك فارس الكنانه ولكل مسلم مهذب ومتعقل مثلك


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



فارس الكنانة قال:


> الزميل العزيز روميو
> 
> تحياتي لك
> 
> ...



اخ روميو اعذرني للاجابة عنك 
اخي العزيز نحنا هنا لا نتحدث عن مجتمع اسلامي ومجتمع مسيحي 
نحن هنا كنا نسرد بما كتب بالقرآن 
اذا كان بامكانك اعطنا شيء من الانجيل يحرض على مثل هذا 
راجع مشاركتي السابقة 
اننا لا نتحدث عن طبيعة الشعب الاسلامي فانه يطبق ما جاء بالقرآن نحن نتحدث عن هذا الشي ( ما جاء بالقرآن ) وكلامنا موثق بآيات قرآنية 

سلاااااااااااااااام المسيح 
وبانتظار رد منك 
واعذرني انت ايضا لانني اجبت عن سؤال لم يوجه لي


----------



## romyo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



thelife.pro قال:


> الله عليك ياروميو
> ماهذا ...... :yahoo: :yahoo:
> لا يهمنا كل هذا
> فبالنسبة لي انا لا اوزن اهل السعودية اجمعين بقشرة بصل
> ...


استاذى العزيز جدااااااااااااا thelife.pro
اشكرك على مشاركاتك المتميزة والمباركة جداااااااااا زى صاحبها


> وبالنسبة لاي مسلم عندما تقول له انظر الى السعودية والى امرائها ..... يسارع ويقول هم ليسوا باسلام


اهى دى اجدد نكتة سمعتهااااااااااااااا اليومين دول
الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك
وديماً ردودك تبارك الموضوع


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



romyo قال:


> استاذى العزيز جدااااااااااااا thelife.pro
> اشكرك على مشاركاتك المتميزة والمباركة جداااااااااا زى صاحبها
> 
> اهى دى اجدد نكتة سمعتهااااااااااااااا اليومين دول
> ...



هي النكتة دي بنت سنتها 
يعني نكة 2007 
لا النكتة الاجمل والاجمل انك بتجيب ادلة من القرآن ومن كتب معترف عليها وبصحتها عند المسلمين 
ويأتي الرد انت عمتعمل الناس كلها متل بعضها 
واذا كان في بعض الناس السيئين هذا لا يعني ان الجميع هكذا 
ومن جلب حديث الناس الم تذكر انت آيات من كتب 
اذا ما دخل الناس بهذه الايات 

هذا هو الاجمل 
ربنا يباركك ولا تزعل مني جاوبت عنك فيما سبق 
اعتبرني متل اخ لك 

سلااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## romyo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



thelife.pro قال:


> اخ روميو اعذرني للاجابة عنك
> سلاااااااااااااااام المسيح
> وبانتظار رد منك
> واعذرني انت ايضا لانني اجبت عن سؤال لم يوجه لي



استاذى وحبيبى thelife.pro.
بالعكس انا سعيد جدااااااااااااااااا بمشاركاتك واجاباتك لانها كلها تعبر عن ارأنا جميعا
فنحن واحد
وبكل الحب اطلب واتمنى ان تتابع الموضوع بكل جديه...
الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

شكرا لك 
وانا داخل الموضوع مية مية 
بس بخاف لحالي خليك معي 
ههههههههههههههههه

عمبمزح

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

لازلت تهرب من أسئلتي يا رميو !!!

ولما عادها عليك فارس الكنانة اكتفيتَ بالترحيب به ! 

والأخرى لا تفهم ما معنى مسيار ! 

وما موقف علماء الشريعة منه ..

والذين أباحوه ، على أي شروط أباحوه ؟

وتنقل لنا على الشيعة جواز إعارة الفروج ! وهل الشيعة مسلمون ؟! 

ومن المضحك المبكي - وشر البلية ما يضحك - أنها تنقل عن كتاب ( لله ثم للتاريخ ) مع أن صاحب الكتاب ينكر ذلك أشد الإنكار ويعده من فوضويات المذهب الشيعي ويتبرأ منه ويعلن في الكتاب التزامه بالدين الإسلامي المتجسد في مذهب السنة ..

وأنا أعلم أن الغرض من كل هذا الحيدة منكم !

وإلا فما المانع أن تتكلموا معي في أصل الموضوع الذي أنكرتموه ؟!

رميتم الإسلام بخطأ بعض المسلمين ولما رددتُ كانت الحيدة ..

أقولها صريحة لا تحتاج إلى شرح ..

الله حرم على لسان رسوله سفر المرأة بلا محرم ..

وهذا التحريم منوط - أي معلق - بالاستطاعة وعدم الضرورة ، فإذا ما اضطرت المرأة للسفر من غير محرم أو لم تستطع - كما في حال هذه المرأة - فقد قال تعالى { فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم } ، وقال { لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها } وقال الني ( إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم ) ويقول ( سددوا وقاربوا ) ..

فإذا كان الحكم الشرعي لسفر هذه المرأة بهذه الحال الجواز ، فليس في شريعتنا ولله الحمد أي حرج وصدق الله إذ يقول في كتابه العزيز { ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج } ..

هذا خلاصة المسألة ، لمن أراد الحق ..

أما أن يحيد ناقل الخبر ويهرب من مسألة لأخرى حتى يشوش على محاجه فضعف وشاهد كذب ، ووقتها نقول : 

دع عنك الكتابة فلست منها ... ولو لطغتَ وجهك بالمداد 

وأنا أكرر جاوبني أولاً عما أفحمتك به أنت أو غيرك ..

ثم إني أوافيكم بما به تقر الأعين من إجابات وشروح لخير كلام البشر - النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -  

أما أن تجري من مسألة لأخرى فهذا ما يسمى بالحيدة ..​


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



الطائر الشجاع قال:


> لازلت تهرب من أسئلتي يا رميو !!!
> 
> ولما عادها عليك فارس الكنانة اكتفيتَ بالترحيب به !
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز اننا لم نجري من مسألة الى اخرى فان الموضوع هنا يركز على اضطهاد المرأة وحقوقها 
وزواج المسيار  من هذا كذلك الزواج للرجل باربعة وللمرأة بواحد 
كل هذا ما اطلب تفسير منك لا اريد الايات الى ذكر بها هذا الكلام اريد تفسيرها 
وهل هي واقعية والسبب 


سلااااااااااااااام المسيح يفتح البصيرة على عينيك


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*




thelife.pro قال:


> اخي العزيز اننا لم نجري من مسألة الى اخرى فان الموضوع هنا يركز على اضطهاد المرأة وحقوقها
> وزواج المسيار  من هذا كذلك الزواج للرجل باربعة وللمرأة بواحد
> كل هذا ما اطلب تفسير منك لا اريد الايات الى ذكر بها هذا الكلام اريد تفسيرها
> وهل هي واقعية والسبب
> ...



لو كان أصل الموضوع فُتح لنقاش حقوق المرأة في الإسلام لكان هروباً أيضاً ، لأنني أكلم ناقل الموضوع على مسألة ثم هو يراوغ ويهرب لمسألة أخرى !

وأما عن زواج المسيار وكذلك التعدد وكذلك ما ذكر من أنكحة بالطلة في المذهب الشيعي وأيضاً الأحاديث المذكورة كل هذا لا مانع أن ننقاشه ونوضح فيه محاسن شريعتنا فيما صح فقط منه ..

أما ما فهم خطأ وغلط فلا حاجة لنا في رده ..

وكذلك ما ينسب كذباَ وزوراً للإسلام ..

إذن وفي نقاط واضحة :

1- أنا الآن أتكلم عن مسألة واحدة ، فلا داعي لغيرها الآن .
2- سنناقش سائر المسائل هنا وسوياً ، بعد الانتهاء من الأولى .
3- ناقل الموضوع ذكر أن منع الإسلام المرأة أن تسافر وحدها إنما هو للشك فيها ! وأنا أسأله دليلاً على هذا ، وما ذكره بعيد عما ادعاه ، فما علاقة قول النبي ( تصدقن يا معشر ... ) بتخوينه لهن ، ولا تكفي الدعاوى هنا ..
4- ليس من العيب أن يقول المنصف هذه المسألة أنا فهمته خطأ .. أو يقول أردت أخلاق بعض المسلمين .. لكن أن يصر على غلطه فهذا العيب والشنار ..

ذكرت من قبل حكم الإسلام في سفر المرأة دون محرم ، وذكرت أن هذا مقيد بالاستطاعة وعدم الضرورة .. ولم أجد إجابة على هذا .. وأنا أعلم أن الإجابة عليه تعني الاعتراف من جهة ناقل الموضوع بخطأه ..​


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

اشكرك اخي العزيز الطائر الشجاع على كلامك الجميل 
وطريقة نقاشك التي تصف لنا شاب واعي 

نعود الى الحديث 
بالنسبة الى سفر المرأة بدون محرم 
وهو الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه منذ البداية 
ولكن هل يمكنني ان اعرف ما هي المراجع التي تؤمنون بمصداقيتها 
مثل صحيح مسلم - وصحيح بخاري وغيرها من ما تؤمنون به 
فاني لم اعد اعرف ماهو للسنة وما هو للشيعة 
علام  اعتقد انك سني ولكنني لو كنت اناقش شاب شيعي لقال لي ان هذه المراجع سنية وانا لا اؤمن بها 
ان هذا غير مهم 
قل لي اي الكتب تؤمن بها 

فالندخل باموضوع 


ذكرت من قبل حكم الإسلام في سفر المرأة دون محرم 

اي انك ذكرت لنا فيما سبق ان القرآن حرم سفر المرأة دون محرم عندما قلت ( لقد منع الإسلامُ أشدَّ المنع سفرَ المرأة وحدها بلا محرم )
وقلت : 
( لا يحل لمرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً إلا ومعها أبوها أو ابنها أو زوجها أو أخوها أو ذو محرم منها ) كما جاء في القرآن 

اذا ما هو السبب الذي منع المرأة من السفر وحدها ولماذا السفر 
هل بسبب حوادث الاغتصاب هنا وهناك

فانكم هنا تشككون بايمان الرجال 

ويجب علي كل انسان ان يحضر المرأة ويضعها داخل صندوق ويقفل عليه بالمفتاح  لكي يحميها 
وبالنسبة الى حوادث الاغتصاب 

بما انك تمنع سفر المرأة وداخل السعودية تحديدا لاسباب الاغتصاب 
هذا يدل ان امور مثل هذه " الاغتصاب " كثيرة في المملكة العربية السعودية حتى صدر ما قيل عنه بتحريم سفر المرأة وحدها 
اذا فان السعودية تعيش فسادا 

ولكن ولو كان هذا فأن المرأة اهون عليها ان تنام داخل تكسي عمومي ام تنم داخل غرفة 
وهل انعدمت الثقة بينكم يا عرب 

صدقني ان العرب الآن لا يمسون لماكانوا عليه سابقا فانهم الآن يرمون بامرأة عاجزة عن عمل اي شيء مع ابنتها دون محاولة تقديم المساعدة 
حيث ان العرب قديما كانوا يخرجون من بيوتهم ليستضيفوا احد وينامون بالعراء لاجلهم ولاجل راحتهم 


من الممكن ان اكون قد فهمت الموضوع بالخطأ لكنني اطلب منك توضوح ما قلته عن التحريم داخل القرآن لسفر المرأة 
بالاضافة الى اعطاءنا معلومات عن الكتب التي تؤمن بصحتها وهل هي القرآن فقط ام يوجد غيرها وما هي 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



			
				الطائر الشجاع;272237 قال:
			
		

> لازلت تهرب من أسئلتي يا رميو !!!
> 
> ولما عادها عليك فارس الكنانة اكتفيتَ بالترحيب به !
> 
> ...



اعتقد ان رد الاستاذ thelife.pro كافى جداااااااااااااااااا
واحنا معاك لحد ما تفهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



			
				الطائر الشجاع;272911 قال:
			
		

> لو كان أصل الموضوع فُتح لنقاش حقوق المرأة في الإسلام لكان هروباً أيضاً ، لأنني أكلم ناقل الموضوع على مسألة ثم هو يراوغ ويهرب لمسألة أخرى !
> 
> لا لم يكن هذا اصل الموضوع لان المراة فى الاسلام ليس لها حقوق تناقش بل ان الموضوع هو "دليل عملى من واقع السعودية" على مرارة العقيده الاسلامية
> واضطهادها الواضح للمراة والتحقير من شأنها
> ...



اعود واذكرك بشأن المرأة فى الاسلام وستعرف الرد 
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*




> اشكرك اخي العزيز الطائر الشجاع على كلامك الجميل



نعم هو كذلك بشهادة كل من قرأ لي ( ابتسامة ) ..



> وطريقة نقاشك التي تصف لنا شاب واعي


يعني لو عُبر في غير هذا الموطن بغير كلمة الشاب لكان أفضل ، وحقيقة أرى كلمة ( واعي ) هذه لا تفي بمقامي ( ابتسامة أخرى ) ..

يسعدني - والله - جداً التحلي بآداب المخالفة والإنصاف للخصم ، وليسمع الجميع القرآن وهو ينصف أهل الكتاب عامة بل وفي سورة آل عمران إذ يقول ربنا : { ومن أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤده إليك ومنهم من إن تأمنه بدينار لا يؤده إليك إلا ما دمت عليه قائما } واسمعوا القرآن كذلك وهو يقول : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط ولا يجرمنكم شنئان قوم على أن لا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون } واللهِ هذا ديننا لا نتزين لكم في شيء .. 

ويقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( آية المنافق أربع ... - منها - إذا خاصم فجر ) ..

والمقصود : أنني كذلك أشكرك على حسن أدبك ..

عودة : 



> بالنسبة الى سفر المرأة بدون محرم
> وهو الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه منذ البداية



نعم صدقتَ هذا أصل موضوعنا والذي لن أتكلم في غيره حتى أنهي كل ما يتعلق به ..



> ولكن هل يمكنني ان اعرف ما هي المراجع التي تؤمنون بمصداقيتها
> مثل صحيح مسلم - وصحيح بخاري وغيرها من ما تؤمنون به
> فاني لم اعد اعرف ماهو للسنة وما هو للشيعة
> علام  اعتقد انك سني ولكنني لو كنت اناقش شاب شيعي لقال لي ان هذه المراجع سنية وانا لا اؤمن بها
> ...



نعم لا حرج .. أنا سني حتى أناملي .. مصادر تلقي ديني الكتاب والسنة .. ومقصودي بالسنة كل ما صح عن نبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من قول أو فعل أو إقرار أو صفة ..




> فالندخل باموضوع



نعم ندخل بالموضوع ..




> ذكرت من قبل حكم الإسلام في سفر المرأة دون محرم
> 
> اي انك ذكرت لنا فيما سبق ان القرآن حرم سفر المرأة دون محرم عندما قلت ( لقد منع الإسلامُ أشدَّ المنع سفرَ المرأة وحدها بلا محرم )
> وقلت :
> ( لا يحل لمرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً إلا ومعها أبوها أو ابنها أو زوجها أو أخوها أو ذو محرم منها ) كما جاء في القرآن



أولاً : أنا قلتُ : حتى قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( لا يحل لمرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ... ) ولم أنسب قوله للقرآن ، فقولك : 


> كما جاء في القرآن


وهمٌ وخطأ ..

وهذا لا يعني أنني أنسلي مما ذكرتُ مسبقاً : من كون الإسلام حرم سفر المرأة .. ولكنني أوضح أن التحريم جاء في السنة لا في القرآن ..




> اذا ما هو السبب الذي منع المرأة من السفر وحدها



ذكرتُ هذا من قبل ولا جناح أن أعيده مرة أخر وأزيد كذلك ..

إن الإسلام دين عظيم ، جاء ليساير الواقع ويحقق المثالية ، ومن هذه المثالية ( مثالية الأخلاق ) المفقودة بتأخر المسلمين الخُلص عن ركب القيادة ..

لقد وقف الإسلام لكل ما يعوق حركة الازدهار الخلقي بالمرصاد ، وكلما زاد حجم الجرم الأخلاقي كلما زادت العقوبة عليه في الإسلام ، فالزنا جريمة نكراء في المجتمع المسلم ، لا هوادة في معاقبة فاعله ، ولكن ترى هل جاء الإسلام ليعاقب الناس فحسب ؟ لا لا ، إنه جاء ليقومهم ، فهو بداية يجلي لهم عظمة هذا الذنب حتى يتجنبوه ، ثم يعمل على زيادة الوازع الديني والذي بطبيعته يبعثهم على ترك كل قبيح ، ثم يغلق لهم كل نافذة توقع في هذا الذنب ، ثم يعاقبهم بعد ذلك رحمة بهم وحفاظاً على المجتمع من استشراء الفساد فيه ، رحمة بهم نعم ، حتى لا يعاودوا هذا النب مرة أخرى ، وكذلك رحمة بهم لأن العقوبة تكفر عنهم هذا الذنب ، وحفاظاً للمجتمع لأن هذه العقوبة تكون ردعاً عن مقارفة الذنب ..

فإذا ما فهم هذا الذي ذكرته اتضح لنا جلياً : لماذا منع الإسلام المرأة من السفر وحدها ؟ 

فالمرأة ضعيفة بطبيعتها ، وليس هذا عيباً فيها ، بل - والله - هذا ما يمييزها عند الرجل ، وهذا ما يزرع في قلبه الرحمة بها والرأفة عليها ..

أضف أنه ليس كل أفراد المجتمع أصحاب القلوب الطاهرة ، بل يوجد من في قلبه مرض ويتطلع لأي فرصة ليحقق أهدافه الدنيئة ..

وأيضاً ليس من العقل أن تعرضك المرأة للفتن ..

وأنا والله لا ادري وفي ظل هذا الانحطاط الخلقي كيف يعاب على الإسلام منعه سفر المرأة وحدها ..



> فانكم هنا تشككون بايمان الرجال



لا نشكك ولا شيء ، وكما قلت : ليس كل أفراد المجتمع أصحاب تقوى وإيمان ، وأيضاً فإن سدَّ أبواب الشيطان على العباد خير لهم في دنياهم وآخراهم فافهموا ..



> ويجب علي كل انسان ان يحضر المرأة ويضعها داخل صندوق ويقفل عليه بالمفتاح  لكي يحميها



هذا لم يقله أحدٌ ، إنما نلتزم ما يوافق فطرتنا ولا يخدش حياءنا ، فلا إفراط ولا تفريط ، وخير من كل هذا أن نكل الأمر لله الذي خلقنا ويعلم طبائعنا وأمرنا بالآداب الشرعية والتي منها ما شرعه على لسان رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من منع المرأة أن تسافر بغير محرم .



> وبالنسبة الى حوادث الاغتصاب



حوادث الاغتصاب مثل لا ينكره كل ذي عينين ، وليعلم الجميع أن الإسلام جاء بالوقاية قبل العلاج ، فما معنى أن ننتظر المحظور ونهمل في طرقه حتى يقع ؟ لا ، وإنما الأمثل أن نتوقى الشر ما استطعنا ..



> بما انك تمنع سفر المرأة وداخل السعودية تحديدا لاسباب الاغتصاب
> هذا يدل ان امور مثل هذه " الاغتصاب " كثيرة في المملكة العربية السعودية حتى صدر ما قيل عنه بتحريم سفر المرأة وحدها
> اذا فان السعودية تعيش فسادا



أولا : لا أنا ولا غيري لنا حق منع المرأة ، إنما هو حكم الله الذي خلقنا وهو أعلم بنا ..

ثانياً : لا يعني كون الحكومة السعودية تطبق حكم الله تعالى بمنع سفر المرأة وحدها أن قضايا الاغتصاب في ازدياد ! إنما كما ذكرتُ : وقاية قبل العلاج ..

ثالثاً : لو أن السعودية كلها فساد في فساد - حماها الله - لا يعني هذا أن الإسلام على خطأ ، لا ، إن الإسلام لا يتجسد إلا في من تمسك به .. 



> ولكن ولو كان هذا فأن المرأة اهون عليها ان تنام داخل تكسي عمومي ام تنم داخل غرفة



قد وضحتُ من قبل أن أخطاء بعض الموظفين الحكوميين السعوديين لا تعني بالضرورة خطأ تعاليم الإسلام ، ووضحت كذلك أن الحكم الشرعي في حق هذه المرأة جواز سفرها ولو بغير محرم ، لأنها لا تستطيع اصطحابه ولأنها في ضرورة ، وقد قال ربنا { لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها } وقال { فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم } وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم ) وغير ذلك من الأدلة ..



> وهل انعدمت الثقة بينكم يا عرب



لا والله ما نعدمت ولكن السلامة لا يعدلها شيء ، وخير لنا الرضى بحكم ربنا ، وأي ثقة هذه التي تؤدي بنا لحتف أنوفنا في مستنقع البهيمية من اختلاط وكشف للعورات وتبرج سافرات وزنا بمسمى ( ممارسة حب ) ووو .. إنما الخير كله في الطهر والعفة وحفظ المرأة من كل ما يهدد كرامتها ويمتهن أنوثتها ويلقي بها في غياهب الرذيلة ..




> صدقني ان العرب الآن لا يمسون لماكانوا عليه سابقا فانهم الآن يرمون بامرأة عاجزة عن عمل اي شيء مع ابنتها دون محاولة تقديم المساعدة
> حيث ان العرب قديما كانوا يخرجون من بيوتهم ليستضيفوا احد وينامون بالعراء لاجلهم ولاجل راحتهم



نعم أصدقك ، فنحن عرب ذوو أصول عريقة في الأخلاق ، جاءنا إسلامنا فزدنا وتألقنا حتى علمنا الدنيا بأسرها كيف الأخلاق ، فيا حسرة الناس على تأخر المسلمين الصادقين في تمسكهم بالدين الحق ..



> من الممكن ان اكون قد فهمت الموضوع بالخطأ لكنني اطلب منك توضوح ما قلته عن التحريم داخل القرآن لسفر المرأة



أظن أني وضحتُ بما لا يدع مجالاً للإلباس ، وأظن أن كل منصف وقف على الحق ..



> بالاضافة الى اعطاءنا معلومات عن الكتب التي تؤمن بصحتها وهل هي القرآن فقط ام يوجد غيرها وما هي



 سبق الكلام على هذا ، كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ..


ملحوظة مكررة : لن أتكلم في غير هذه المسألة حتى أجاب على تساؤلاتي وإجابتي وردي على ناقل الموضوع ( رميو ) فيما يخص سفر المرأة في الإسلام ..

لازلت يا رميو تهرب ​


----------



## thelife.pro (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

شكرا لك مع انني غير مقتنع في فكرة منع سفر المرأة للخوف عليها 
فان الخطر الذي تصفه موجود عليها حتى وان كانت داخل المنزل 
وان المرأة عندما تسافر لا تذهب في طريق لا يمر به احد 
انما هي تسافر عن طريق شركات نقل ذات قيمة وسوف يكون في المدينة الاخرى من ينتظرها 
فمثلا من الممكن انها تسافر الى عند اهلها في مدينة اخرى فما هو الخطأ في هذا 

لا ادري مع انني غير مقتنع 
اشكرك على توضيحك 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



> شكرا لك مع انني غير مقتنع في فكرة منع سفر المرأة للخوف عليها
> فان الخطر الذي تصفه موجود عليها حتى وان كانت داخل المنزل
> وان المرأة عندما تسافر لا تذهب في طريق لا يمر به احد
> انما هي تسافر عن طريق شركات نقل ذات قيمة وسوف يكون في المدينة الاخرى من ينتظرها
> ...



وأنا كذلك أشكرك ..

ولكن ألا ترى أن عدم قناعتك مبالغ فيها ؟ 

على كل حال اقرأ كلامي مرة أخرى لعل ..​




> إن الإسلام دين عظيم ، جاء ليساير الواقع ويحقق المثالية ، ومن هذه المثالية ( مثالية الأخلاق ) المفقودة بتأخر المسلمين الخُلص عن ركب القيادة ..
> 
> لقد وقف الإسلام لكل ما يعوق حركة الازدهار الخلقي بالمرصاد ، وكلما زاد حجم الجرم الأخلاقي كلما زادت العقوبة عليه في الإسلام ، فالزنا جريمة نكراء في المجتمع المسلم ، لا هوادة في معاقبة فاعله ، ولكن ترى هل جاء الإسلام ليعاقب الناس فحسب ؟ لا لا ، إنه جاء ليقومهم ، فهو بداية يجلي لهم عظمة هذا الذنب حتى يتجنبوه ، ثم يعمل على زيادة الوازع الديني والذي بطبيعته يبعثهم على ترك كل قبيح ، ثم يغلق لهم كل نافذة توقع في هذا الذنب ، ثم يعاقبهم بعد ذلك رحمة بهم وحفاظاً على المجتمع من استشراء الفساد فيه ، رحمة بهم نعم ، حتى لا يعاودوا هذا الذنب مرة أخرى ، وكذلك رحمة بهم لأن العقوبة تكفر عنهم هذا الذنب ، وحفاظاً للمجتمع لأن هذه العقوبة تكون ردعاً عن مقارفة الذنب ..
> 
> ...




رميوا والهروب الكبير !​


----------



## thelife.pro (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

لا يا اخي ليش تعتقد ان روميو هرب 
روميو اجاب عليك وقال لك : 

لا لم يكن هذا اصل الموضوع لان المراة فى الاسلام ليس لها حقوق تناقش بل ان الموضوع هو "دليل عملى من واقع السعودية" على مرارة العقيده الاسلامية 
واضطهادها الواضح للمراة والتحقير من شأنها
والكلام مثبت من الكتب الاسلامية "القران والسنة والكتاب المسلمين"

ان هذه اجابة روميو عليك واظهر لك حسن النية عندما قال : 

ونحن معك لمعرفة كل " محاسن " الاسلام فى اى موضوع 
واذا كنت ترى ان ما ينسب للاسلام زورا وكذب "رغم انه كل كلمة ثابته بالدليل والبرهان من القران والاحاديث" فيكون القران هو السبب فى هذا ...وليس نحن...

انه سار  معك الى ما تريده 
ولكنه الان لم يدخل بعد 
اتعتبر هذا هروب 
لا يا اخي انت هكذا تغير وجهة نظري نحوك 
ولماذا تريد بالتحديد روميو 
الم اتحدث معك انا فلماذا لا تتابع الموضوع معي انا 
وهل انا لست بمقامك 
اخي العزيز اعذرني فانت من يتهرب ويتمسك بالموضوع الاول وكأنه الدنيا كلها 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*




> ولماذا تريد بالتحديد روميو



أن لا أريد أحداً بعينه ، بل أنت نفسك لما تكلمت أجبتك ، وقلتَ أنك غير مقتنع ! ثم تقول لي :



> الم اتحدث معك انا فلماذا لا تتابع الموضوع معي انا
> وهل انا لست بمقامك



!!!!!



> اخي العزيز اعذرني فانت من يتهرب ويتمسك بالموضوع الاول وكأنه الدنيا كلها



اللهم لك الحمد ، هذا دليل على بطلان كلامكم كله ، وإلا فما معنى قولك : 



> ويتمسك بالموضوع الاول



وكأنك لم تقرأ كلامي المكرر كثيراً ، وأقتبس لك منه :



> ملحوظة مكررة : لن أتكلم في غير هذه المسألة حتى أجاب على تساؤلاتي وإجابتي وردي على ناقل الموضوع ( رميو ) فيما يخص سفر المرأة في الإسلام ..



!!!

تحياتي ​


----------



## jamal sabry (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

لماذا تتخذون من الحكام الاقذام جسراً للعبور إلى عالم الشبهات حول الاسلام؟؟
هم و قوانينهم الوضعيه لا يمثلون الدين الإسلامي
أنظر إلى من سبقوهم و كانوا حقاً حكاماً أهل لكي يمثلون الاسلام
أرجو اعادة النظر فيما تقول


----------



## فاطمة المسلمة (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

روميو لاتسفت الإسلام فيما لم يقره الإسلام
ولاتحكم على الإسلام من تصرفات بعض معتنقيه
ألم تعترف بأن العالم المسيحي يغص بالمشكلات ثم تقول انها مخالفة للشرع المسيحي !!!!!!!!
فكذلك الإسلام!!
لكن دعني ألفت نظرك إلى أمر ما !
أليس من العار أن يتورط القساوسة والبطاريقة والمطارنة وكثير من الأسماء الغريبة لديكم!في أعمال الشذوذ ..........وغيرها من الفضائح  لا أنوي ذكرها مراعاة لمشاعركم!؟
من النادر أن تجد مثل هذا بين رجال الدين اللإسلامي ولكنه موجود وبكثرة لدى رجال دينكم
ألا يدلك هذا على وجود خلل في دينكم وعقائدكم!!!!!!!!!!!
لا أقول لك إلا ماقال النجاشي عند سماعه للقرآن (إن الذي جاء به محمد وجاء به عيسى ليخرجان من مشكاة وااااااحدة)
مع التأكيد على أن دينكم نسخ بالدين الإسلامي 
كما أن اليهودية في يوم ما نسخت بدينكم!!!!!!!!
فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر 
وموعدنا معكم يوم نزول المسيح في آخر الزمان ليكسر الصليب ويذبح الخنزير ويصلي خلف أمة محمد صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه فداه أبي وأمي ونفسي


----------



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> لماذا تتخذون من الحكام الاقذام جسراً للعبور إلى عالم الشبهات حول الاسلام؟؟
> هم و قوانينهم الوضعيه لا يمثلون الدين الإسلامي
> أنظر إلى من سبقوهم و كانوا حقاً حكاماً أهل لكي يمثلون الاسلام
> أرجو اعادة النظر فيما تقول



الاخ العزيز jamal sabry مرحباً بك وشكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك
اوضح للمرة المليون انا لا اتكلم عن اخطاء الحكام الاقذام "حسب وصفك" لانهم فعلاً لا يمثلون الدين الاسلامى
ولكن  انا اتكلم عن ايات قرانية واحاديث صحيحة امر بها اله الاسلام كل مسلم
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ (الانفال 20)
ارجو منك انت ان تعيد النظر فى قرانك واحاديث الرسول الكريم
الا اذا اعترف ان القران والسنة لا يمثلان الاسلام
وشكرا لمشاركتك
​


----------



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



فاطمة المسلمة قال:


> الاخت العزيزة فاطمة مرحبا بك وشكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك
> روميو لاتسفت الإسلام فيما لم يقره الإسلام
> ولاتحكم على الإسلام من تصرفات بعض معتنقيه
> 
> ...



رجااااااااااااااااء اختى فاطمة 
حتى يكون كلامنا موضوعى لا داعى من الخطب الاسلامية بل يكون كلامك بالدليل 
وشكرا


----------



## jamal sabry (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

زميلي العزيز شكراً لك و أهلاً بك أنت أيضاً
أنا قمت بقراءة الردود كلها و علي هذا الاساس وضعت تعليقي
الاخوة قاموا قبلي بتوضيح الامر لك و لمن يوافقك الرأي في ظل الاحاديث و السنه النبويه
و القرآن الكريم
و كان آخر رد للزميل الطائر الشجاع و لم تقوم بالرد عليه فلا داعي لتكرار ما لم ترد عليه
و تعليقي يوضح أن مثل هذه المشاكل التي ظهرت لم تكن موجوده في السابق ابان الحكم
الرشيد للقاده العظماء قبل مجئ هؤلاء الاذلاء بعد الاستعمار
أأكد لك يا رميو بأن الدين الاسلامي ليس فيه أي ثغره يمكن من خلالها النفاذ إلى
باب الشبهات على عكس العقائد الاخرى لأن هذا الدين نزل سليماًً من عند الله
القرآن العظيم لم يتغير و لن يتغير لأن الله حفظه كما و عد
دستور القرآن و السنه النبيويه الشريفه لم تترك كبيره و لا صغيره إلا و قد قننتها
وفقا لمبادئ الشريعه الإسلاميه الغراء
قد لا توافقني الرأي و هذا أمر طبيعي حينما أقول لك لن تكون هناك أي مشاكل لو تم الحكم
بما أمر الله تعالى 
فنحن أمه أعزها الله بالإسلام و يوم تركناه أصبحنا على ما نحن عليه اليوم


----------



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



الطائر الشجاع قال:


> رميوا والهروب الكبير !​



عزيزى الاخ الطائر الشجاع
اشكرك على اتهامك لى ...
ولكن دعنى اسألك سؤال واحد وان تجيب دون مراوغة
هل الاحاديث والنصوص القرانية المذكورة سالفاً صحيحة ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واشكرا على الاجابة مقدماً


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*




> عزيزى الاخ الطائر الشجاع
> اشكرك على اتهامك لى ...



ليس اتهاماً يا رميو ..

أنت طرحت موضوعاً ، ثم قلتَ : وهذه نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الإسلامية ، فقمتُ بتفنيد كلامك ووضحت المسألة من جهة شرعية إسلامية وبينتُ فضل الإسلام على المرأة بل وعلى المجتمع في منع سفر المرأة وحدها ، ثم قلتُ لك مراراً : لا تناقشني في غير هذه المسألة ( سفر المرأة وحدها ) حتى ننتهي منها .

ولكنك مصر على إدخال المواضيع ببعض ! فماذا يسمى هذا ؟!

وقلتُ لك : لا مانع من أن أناقشك في أي جزئية من الدين الإسلامي ، وقلتُ لك : سأناقشك في الأحاديث التي ذكرتها أنت في موضوعنا هذا ، ولكن بعد أن ننتهي من هذا الموضوع ، موضوع سفر المرأة وحدها واتهامك الإسلام ومعتقدات الإسلام في هذا التشريع العظيم .

وطرحتُ عليك أسئلة شتى أثناء حواري ولم أجد منك ولا من غيرك إجاباتٍ لها ! 

فكل هذا ماذا تسمي يا رميو ؟! 

واعلم يا رميو أنه لا يعيبك أبدأ أن تقول : أخطأتُ في فهم هذه المسألة ، ولكن عندي إشكالات أخرى عن وفي الدين الإسلامي فتعالوا نتناقش فيها ، ووقتها يا رميو لن تجد مني غير الترحيب والنقاش المفتوح ، لكن بشرطي الذي لا أتخلى عنه في أي نقاش مع أي أحد ، ألا وهو عدم الحيدة ، أي عدم فتح نقاش في أي مسألة حتى ننتهي من المسألة الأولى التي فتحناها ..



> ولكن دعنى اسألك سؤال واحد وان تجيب دون مراوغة



لا يا رميو ، مثلي لا يعرف المراوغة ، أتدي لماذا لأني على بينة من أمري ، أعقل كتاب ربنا وأعلم سنة نبينا ..




> الاحاديث والنصوص القرانية المذكورة سالفاً صحيحة ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> واشكرا على الاجابة مقدماً



بدأت أشعر أن ما أكتبه لا يقرأ ! وهذا والله يقلقني جداً ، كتاب الله لا يحتاج لشهادتي ، فهو متواتر النقل ..

وما ذكرته أنت من الأحاديث فصحيحة كلها وللمسمين الفخر بخروجها من فم النبي الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى ..

ولا أحب أن تعجل على رزقك فمن وراء كتاباتي الكثير والكثير ، وأنا أعدك أن أذكر محاسن كل حديث من هذه الأحاديث ، ولكن ليس بعد أن ننتهي من مسألتنا هذه إن كان عندك رد !

أنتظرك يا رميو بإحدى أمرين :

1- تناقشني في مسألتنا هذه ( منع الإسلام سفر المرأة وحدها ) وتجاوبني عن تساؤلاتي وتناقشني بالدليل الشرعي والحجة العقلية وشواهد الواقع ..

2- ترجع عن رأيك في هذه المسألة ، وتفتح أي مسألة شئت لأناقشك فيها ..

ما عدا ذلك عزيزي رميو يسمى 

هروباً ​


----------



## thelife.pro (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> لماذا تتخذون من الحكام الاقذام جسراً للعبور إلى عالم الشبهات حول الاسلام؟؟
> هم و قوانينهم الوضعيه لا يمثلون الدين الإسلامي
> أنظر إلى من سبقوهم و كانوا حقاً حكاماً أهل لكي يمثلون الاسلام
> أرجو اعادة النظر فيما تقول



اخي العزيز اننا هنا تكلمنا عن هاؤلاء الحكام 
وتحدثنا عن احكام القرآن 
فبالاسلام حرم سفر المرأة بدون حرم 
وكذلك امور كثيرة ذكرناها تضهد المرأة 
كنا نناقش كل هذه الامور ولا نعتمد فقط على هذه لقصة الواقعية التييحدث منها لكثير 
انت اعد النظر بالمشاركات الاخرى التي تليها 
وسوف تعرف


----------



## thelife.pro (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



فاطمة المسلمة قال:


> روميو لاتسفت الإسلام فيما لم يقره الإسلام
> ولاتحكم على الإسلام من تصرفات بعض معتنقيه
> ألم تعترف بأن العالم المسيحي يغص بالمشكلات ثم تقول انها مخالفة للشرع المسيحي !!!!!!!!
> فكذلك الإسلام!!
> ...



تحياتي لك واشكرك على مشاركتك وارجوا منك النقاش بثوابت ولا تترددي بذكر اي شيء


----------



## thelife.pro (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> زميلي العزيز شكراً لك و أهلاً بك أنت أيضاً
> أنا قمت بقراءة الردود كلها و علي هذا الاساس وضعت تعليقي
> الاخوة قاموا قبلي بتوضيح الامر لك و لمن يوافقك الرأي في ظل الاحاديث و السنه النبويه
> و القرآن الكريم
> ...



وهل هذا هو العز الذي اعزها الله به 
اكبر الخونة تظهر من العرب 
اكبر القتلة يطهرون من العرب 
اكبر الجواسيس يظهرون من العرب 
كل هذه القذارة تظهر من العرب وتقولين اعزهم الله 
كل هذا التخلف العلمي الذي نحن فيه وتقولين اعزهم الله 
تقولين لي اعزهم الله بدينهم اي دين هذا وهل بقي من يعرف الدين الان 
وانت قلتها منذ قليل " اسلام الان ليس بما قبل " 
لا اعتقد ان الله اعزها 

شكرا لك وبانتظار مشاركاتك وارائك في الموضوع والنقاشات القادمة 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



			
				الطائر الشجاع;274358 قال:
			
		

> وقلتُ لك : لا مانع من أن أناقشك في أي جزئية من الدين الإسلامي ، وقلتُ لك : سأناقشك في الأحاديث التي ذكرتها أنت في موضوعنا هذا ، ولكن بعد أن ننتهي من هذا الموضوع ، موضوع سفر المرأة وحدها واتهامك الإسلام ومعتقدات الإسلام في هذا التشريع العظيم .
> اخي العزيز كل هذا وتقول لنا تعالوا وناقشوني وهل كنا نلعب
> اعطيتنا وجهة نظرك ولم نقتنع بها
> وهذا من حقنا
> ...


بدايتا اعذرني لانني اخاطبك نيابة عن روميو 
ولكن هذا لم يكن لو لم اعرف انه قد يقبل بان اتحدث بلسانه 
واقول لك ليس نحن من نهرب لاننا اعضاء في هذا الموقع لكي نناقشكم فلسنا بهاربين 
وانني لاقول لك بانك متناقض كثيرا مع ذاتك 
فمثلا قبل قليل تنصح روميو وتقول له لا تستعجل على رزقك 
وانت الآن لا تعطه المجال للرد وتدعي عليه الهزيمة والهروب وكأنه جالس في قلبك يعلم متى تكون انت بالمنتديات وقمت بالمشاركة ليجاوب عليك مباشرة 
واقول لك انت لا تستعجل على رزقك 

بسلام رب النعمة يسوع المسيح 
اطلب ان تفتح عيونكم لتروا ما انتم فيه من ظلام


----------



## jamal sabry (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

أهلاً بك يا thelife.pro
يا عزيزي أنا لا أحب تكرار ما قاله غيري
كما قلت لك و للعزيز روميو بأن هناك من أوضح لكم ما تسألون عنه
في ظل الاحاديث النبويه الشريفه و القرآن الكريم
و سأقوم الآن بالرد علي بعض الشبهات و التى سألت أنت عنها و تم حزفها 
كنت قد سألت عن ما يسمى باستعارة الفرج و من سؤالك فهمت انك لا تقيم في مصر
إنما تقيم بلبنان أو سوريا بمنطقه شيعيه
و من غير لف و لا دوران 
الموسوي كاتب كتاب لله ثم للوطن قد ترك الذهب الشيعي و تسنن و أقام بمصر
و اغتيل بعد ان فضح المذاهب الشيعيه المنحرفه تماما عن منهاج الإسلام
و بالتالي لا داعي للخوض في العقيده الشيعيه التي نختلف فيها نحن المسلمين عنهم
و عن تلك العقائد الخاطئه بالكليه
و دعنا نخوض في ما نختلف فيه نحن المسلمون و أنتم النصارى


----------



## thelife.pro (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> أهلاً بك يا thelife.pro
> يا عزيزي أنا لا أحب تكرار ما قاله غيري
> كما قلت لك و للعزيز روميو بأن هناك من أوضح لكم ما تسألون عنه
> في ظل الاحاديث النبويه الشريفه و القرآن الكريم
> ...



اخي العزيز 
اشكرك لردك 
اولا : انا لم اذكر اي شيء عن اعارة الفرج وهذا للتصحيح 
وهذا دليل على انكم غير مركزون 
المهم ولنفترض اني تحدثت بها فانك تقول انك لا تعترف على الكتب الشيعية
اوك السؤال الذي انا تحدثت به هو زواج المسيار 
فلتتفضل وتشرح لنا ما هو المسيار وما هي شروط زواج المسيار على الطريقة السنية 
مع العلم اننا الان يجب ان نناقش موضوع القتل لدى المسم\لمين 
ولكن غير مهم الموضوع الذي ترون انكم جاهزون للاجابة عنه ابدأو به 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## romyo (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



الطائر الشجاع قال:


> ليس اتهاماً يا رميو ..
> 
> أنت طرحت موضوعاً ، ثم قلتَ : وهذه نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الإسلامية ، فقمتُ بتفنيد كلامك ووضحت المسألة من جهة شرعية إسلامية وبينتُ فضل الإسلام على المرأة بل وعلى المجتمع في منع سفر المرأة وحدها ، ثم قلتُ لك مراراً : لا تناقشني في غير هذه المسألة ( سفر المرأة وحدها ) حتى ننتهي منها .
> ولكنك مصر على إدخال المواضيع ببعض ! فماذا يسمى هذا ؟!
> ...



ارجو يكون كلامى واضح يا عزيزى الطائر
وسأترك لك مساحة من الحرية حتى تعرفنا حقيقة مكانة المرأة فى الاسلام
دون مراوغة
وشكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## jamal sabry (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



> وهل هذا هو العز الذي اعزها الله به


أفهم كلامي جيداً قبل أن تقوم بالرد
نعم أعز الله هذه الامه بالإسلام و الدليل على صحة كلامي 
ماضينا العظيم 
ماضي أمة العرب و المسلمين كان ماضي مشرف في كل الميادين و بلا منازع
حتى فطن أعداؤنا لذلك 
فطنوا بأنهم لن يستطيعوا هزيمتنا عسكرياً قبل غزونا فكرياً
و منذ ذلك الوقت أصبح الصراع بيننا و بينهم فكرياً ثم عسكرياً
حرب شرسه تخاض ضد العادات و التقاليد و الأفكار الإسلاميه
وصلت حتى إلى تحريف القرآن فيما يسمى بالفرقان الأمريكي
و لكن الله غالب على أمره ولو كره الكافرون
أنظر حولك ستجد أعتى الأسلحه و العتاد التي يسمونها محرمه دولياً 
تستخدم في إبادة الشعب الأفغاني المسلم
و بسبب أن المجاهدين هناك و في العراق يعلمون أن الصراع صراع فكري
فلا تستطيع تلك الاأسلحة أن تنجز إنجازاً حقيقياً ضد هؤلاء المجاهدين
ألا تسأل نفسك كيف تهزم هذه القوة الضخمه أمام قوة المجاهدين الضعيفه جداً لو
تم قياسها بالمقايس الماديه؟؟
إن الله تعالى ينصرهم طالما نصروه 
ألا تسمع عن كرامات الشهداء و عن عدم تحلل جثثهم الطاهره أبد الضهر؟؟
فالنصر بإذن الله قادم لا محاله لهذه الأمه أن عاجلاً أم آجلاً
و سنراه جميعاً نعيشه واقعاً لا لبس فيه


> اكبر الخونة تظهر من العرب


أوافقك الرأي و لكنهم سرحلون عنا قريباً و يستبدلون بأفضل منهم و قادرين على 
قيادة الأمه نحو المجد و العزه من جديد
و لكن لا تنسى أيضاً أن أعظم العظماء من العرب و هو الرسول الكريم
و هناك آخرين عظماء أيضاً من العرب لا مجال هنا لذكرهم


> اكبر القتلة يطهرون من العرب


يا راجل حرام عليك
آلا تسمع عن ما يحدث في العراق و فلسطين و الشيشان و ما حدث بالبوسنه و غيرها
هخد لك مثال و هو العراق:
المسؤول الأول و الأخير عن حمامات الدم بالعراق هو بول بريمر
حيث أنه تعاقد مع شركة الأمن الأمريكيه بلاك وتر black water و هذه الشركه
لها أكثر من 120 ألف جندي معظمهم من فرسان ملطا المشبوهه
و كما تعلم أن فرسا ملطا هي ملشيا تكونت بعد هزيمة الحملات الأوربيه ( و ليست الصليبيه
حفاظاً على مشاعركم) على منطقتنا العربيه
هذه الشركه لا تخضع لقوانين الأمم المتحده و لا قوانين حقوق الإنسان و ترتكب المجازر ليل نهار
في حق العراقين العزل و هي السببب الأساسي لما يحدث يوميا من مجازر في العراق.
هل اكتفيت ام أكلمك عن الجازر التي تعرض لها مسلمو شرق اروبا على أيدي الصرب المسيحي
أم عن جرائم أمريكا اليوميه
أم عن دعمها لإثيوبيا لقتل المزيد من الصوماليين
أم عن دعم أوربا و أمريكا لأسرائيل لدك لبنان الحبيبه
ولو لم تكتفي أطلب المزيد
و تأكد أن ما ذكر مجرد ذره في محيط تاريخ الأعداء الأسود ضد المسلمين


> اكبر الجواسيس يظهرون من العرب


لا لا لا الجواسيس ليست حاله عربيه فقط و إنما هي حاله عالميه


> كل هذه القذارة تظهر من العرب وتقولين اعزهم الله


أنا ذكر و لست أنثى حتى تقول لي "تقولين"
أريدك أن توضح كلامك أكثر أية قذاره تحديداً التي تتكلم عنها؟


> كل هذا التخلف العلمي الذي نحن فيه وتقولين اعزهم الله


أمر طبيعي مع كل المؤامرات التي تحاك ضدنا 
سل نفسك لمصلحة من ظاهرة نزيف العقول
سل نفسك لمصلحة من عدم تمويل أي مشروع يخدم البحث العلمي
هل تعلم أن مصر هي الدوله الأولى في البحث العلمي و الأخيره في التطبيق؟
هذا ببساطه لوجود هؤلاء الأذناب في كرسي الحكم
و لكن قبلها كما قلت كنا أمه رائده علمياً بشهادة الأعداء و الذين تعلموا منا


> تقولين لي اعزهم الله بدينهم اي دين هذا وهل بقي من يعرف الدين الان
> وانت قلتها منذ قليل " اسلام الان ليس بما قبل "


انا لم أقل "اسلام الان ليس بما قبل " يبدو انك تقصد أحد غيري
اطمئن الإسلام لم و لن يتغير و ليس في خطر إنما الذي تغير هم المسلمون
و إن شاء الله عائدون إلى الطريق الصحيح
صدقني الله أعزها و سيعزها
آلا تسمع عن الأعداد الهائله التي تدخل الإسلام سنوياً و خاصه من الغرب؟
نحن أمه لن تموت بإذن الله
في انتظار الرد


----------



## thelife.pro (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> أفهم كلامي جيداً قبل أن تقوم بالرد
> نعم أعز الله هذه الامه بالإسلام و الدليل على صحة كلامي
> ماضينا العظيم
> ماضي أمة العرب و المسلمين كان ماضي مشرف في كل الميادين و بلا منازع
> ...


.................................
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## jamal sabry (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

العفو يا the life pro


> انا لم اذكر اي شيء عن اعارة الفرج وهذا للتصحيح
> وهذا دليل على انكم غير مركزون


أولاً أنا متأكد مما قلت من أنك طرحت فكرة اعارة الفرج و لست غير مركز حتي أدعي
و أتهئ بأن ذلك قد حدث لدرجة أنني أسرد الموضوع كاملاً عن الكاتب الموسوي
و أنا أعلم بأن مشاركتك تلك قد حذفت
و حتى لو لست أنت الذي كتب المشاركه فلا تجمع و تقول كلنا غير مركزين
فيكفي اتهامك واحد منا فقط


> فلتتفضل وتشرح لنا ما هو المسيار وما هي شروط زواج المسيار على الطريقة السنية
> مع العلم اننا الان يجب ان نناقش موضوع القتل لدى المسم\لمين
> ولكن غير مهم الموضوع الذي ترون انكم جاهزون للاجابة عنه ابدأو به


فضل الله تعالى أنا عندي ردود لكل اسألتكم يا زملائي الأعزااااااء
و مستعد و جاهز لي سؤال
و انتظر فأنا أعد موضوعاً كاملاً لأسئلتكم كلها
الموضوع في حكم زواج المسيار في ميزان الإسلام


----------



## romyo (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> العفو يا the life pro
> 
> أولاً أنا متأكد مما قلت من أنك طرحت فكرة اعارة الفرج و لست غير مركز حتي أدعي
> و أتهئ بأن ذلك قد حدث لدرجة أنني أسرد الموضوع كاملاً عن الكاتب الموسوي
> ...



الاخ العزيز jamal sabry
احترمتك واحترمت اسلوب مناقشاتك مع اخى الحبيب the life pro
ولكنك تصر على خطأ لم تكن تقصد 


> أولاً أنا متأكد مما قلت من أنك طرحت فكرة اعارة الفرج و لست غير مركز حتي أدعي
> و أتهئ بأن ذلك


فالذى تكلم عن اعارة الفرج فى مشاركاته هو انا وليس  the life pro


> تحب اقولك الاسلام بيعمل ايه لحفظ اعراض المسلمين
> بفتوى "اعارة الفرج"
> عطاء مفتي الحرم المكي يجيز اعارة الزوجة
> معنى اعارة الفروج:
> ...


 فالرجل لم يكذب وينصحك بما هو الصواب والخير لك وهو انك تركز شوية ...
اما عن قولك


> فضل الله تعالى أنا عندي ردود لكل اسألتكم يا زملائي الأعزااااااء
> و مستعد و جاهز لي سؤال


فأرجوك جاوبنى بالايات القرانية والاحاديث الصحيحة دون خطب ومواعظ
ما هى مكانة المراة فى الاسلام
واشكرك مقدما على اجابتك جعلها الله فى ميزان حسانتك يا رجل​


----------



## romyo (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> أفهم كلامي جيداً قبل أن تقوم بالرد
> الاخ العزيز  jamal sabry
> تحية لك وربنا يديم عليك نعمة الحوار الهادى
> نعم أعز الله هذه الامه بالإسلام و الدليل على صحة كلامي
> ...


تحياتى لك
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## jamal sabry (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



> احترمتك واحترمت اسلوب مناقشاتك مع اخى الحبيب the life pro


و أنا أيضاً أحببت المناقشه معكم و السبب الرئيسي و الحوار البناء القائم على احترام الغير



> ولكنك تصر على خطأ لم تكن تقصد


نعم أنا لم اتنبه لذلك حصل خير




> كما تفضل بشرحها السيد حسين الموسوي صاحب كتاب لله ثم للتاريخ ..
> قال مؤلف الكتاب:
> (((وإعارة الفرج معناها))) أن يعطي الرجل امرأته أو أمته إلى رجل آخر فيحل له أن يتمتع بـها أو أن يصنع بـها ما يريد، فإذا ما أراد رجل ما أن يسافر أودع امرأته عند جاره أو صديقه أو أي شخص كان يختاره، فيبيح له أن يصنع بـها ما يشاء طيلة مدة سفره.
> والسبب معلوم حتى يطمئن الزوج على امرأته لئلا تزني في غيابه (!!)


يا راجل حرام عليك بقى عمرك شفتها حصلت قبل كدا
و بعدين أقلت لك من هو الموسوي 
الراجل ده كان شيعي و بقى سني و قام بتأليف كتاب لله ثم للوطن و شرح فيه
خروقات المذهب الشيعي و بعدها اغتيل
و لو عندك قصه ثانيه قولها
و ياريت يكون مدعم بالروابط
و بالنسبه للمطلوب الرد عليه أنا بجهزه حالياً
أنتظروني


----------



## romyo (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> يا راجل حرام عليك بقى عمرك شفتها حصلت قبل كدا
> يا عم jamal sabry حرام على انا برضوو ولا على صاحب الفتوى
> ثم انه مش لازم اشوفها علشان تكون صحيحة
> طب ما انتوا عندكم رضاعة الكبير..
> ...



مازلت اشكرك لتعبك وصدقك وأخلاقك وحسن إدارة الحوار
الرب ينير حياتك


----------



## jamal sabry (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



> تحية لك وربنا يديم عليك نعمة الحوار الهادى


أنت خليت فيها هدوء


> اى ماضى تتكلم عنه يا عزيزى
> الم تكونوا رعاة اغنام حفاة فى شبة الجزيزة
> الم تسكنوا الخيام
> الم تكون جيوشا مستعمرة لكل البلدان المتقدمة شاهرين سيوفكم فى وجه كل الناس مدمرين كل الحضارات "الفرعونية - البابليه -وغيرهااااااااااااا" اين هذه الحضارت الان؟
> الم يكن كل الناس اعدائكم حتى يعتنقوا الاسلام "امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله الا الله"


أقراء التاريخ الصحيح لتلك الحقبه من التاريخ و أنت تعلم ماذا كانت الدول المتقدمه التي تحكي عنها
كانت هناك قوتين قوة الفرس و قوة الروم و هاتين القوتين تستعبد البشر في الأرض
و جاء رسولنا الكريم بما به هدايه للناس و رحمه
و هاتين القوتين كانتا لن تسمح لتوصيل رسالة الإسلام لشعوبها 
فكان لزاماً أن يكون للحق قوه تحميه 
و من هنا بدأ العد التنازلي انهيار الطواغيط على ايدي الحق و العدل


> شاهرين سيوفكم فى وجه كل الناس مدمرين كل الحضارات "الفرعونية - البابليه -وغيرهااااااااااااا" اين هذه الحضارت الان؟


الرجاء التزام الادب في الحوار 
واضح أنك لا تقرأ شئ عن التاريخ أو قد يكون ما تقرأه خاطئ
الحضاره الفرعونيه انتهت عند دخول الروم إلى مصر الحبيبه 
و كما يعلم الجميع قد كان الأقباط مضطهدين قروناً قدموا فيها آلاف الشهداء لاختلاف المذاهب مع الروم فقط. لذلك رحبوا بالفتح الإسلامي، 
أما الحضاره البابليه أيضاً التهمها الحكم الفارسي عندما سيطر على العراق


> "امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله الا الله"


محمد رسول الله
أنت تخلط الأوراق ببعضها
لو كان الحديث معناه كما تقول إذاً ما بقيت أنت موجوداً الآن
الحديث في غير موضعه 
الحديث الشريف يقصد محاربة الطواغيط الذين يمنعون الدعاه من توصيل رسالة الإسلام إلى عوام الناس
  القرآن 
(لا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنْ الغَيِّ، فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لا انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ) ] البقرة: 2/256 [.
صدق الله العظيم
http://www.jawdatsaid.net/word-artcl/05.30.htm


> وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ الانفال 60


 صدق الله العظيم
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=8&nAya=60&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0
لأن هذه الأمه أعداؤها كثيرون فيجب الدفاع عنها.
هذا هو التفسير المختصر


> وماذا عن تحريفكم انتم لقرأنكم بالنسخ والمنسوخ وغيرة...؟؟؟؟


أنظنك تقصد قرآن فاطمه الخاص بالطائفه الشيعيه
و لو كنت على خطأ أرجو التوضيح أكثر بالروابط


> الغرب الكافر هو الذى له الفضل فى تعليمكم التحضر
> ابتداً من ارتداء حذاء فى ارجلكم الحافية ومروراً بكل الاختراعات ... وصولاً لعالم الفضاء والانترنت والاقمار الصناعية
> هل الكمبيوتر والانترنت الذى تجلس امامه الان اختراع اسلامى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> الغرب الكافر هو الذى له الفضل فى تعليمكم التحضر


""قبل الرد أحب أن أبين بأن لي علاقات جيده مع غربيين كثر من خلال عملي معهم
و بأنني أؤمن بالآخر كما أمرني ديني لأنهم حقاً أناس رائعون و لكن من يحكمهم...!!!!!!""

نحن من علمنا الغرب التحضر 
سلهم هم أنفسهم أعترفوا بأنهم لم يكونوا يستطيعوا بناء تقدمهم العلمي هذا إلا بعد
أن تعلموا مننا نحن و أشهر العلماء هو العالم الجليل أبن رشد
و بعد أن تعلموا أنقضوا علينا و لم نتعلم منهم شئ سوى الفجور و المجون
فهم لا يريدوننا أن ننهض 
و لكننا بإذن الله سوف ننهض
و إن كان عندك كلام آخر وضح كيف علمنا التحضر
بقنابه أم بصواريخه
على أي أساس تبني كلامك؟؟


> ابتداً من ارتداء حذاء فى ارجلكم الحافية


لا يحق لك إهانة المسلمين فهذا ليس من آداب الحوار البناء
و هذه ليست حقيقه فحينما كنا نحن متقدمين كانوا هم غارقون في مستنقع التخلف
و الظلام حتى أنهم كانوا يكرهون العلم و يحرقون العلماء أمثال جلليو


> ومروراً بكل الاختراعات ... وصولاً لعالم الفضاء والانترنت والاقمار الصناعية


نعم و منعونا من التقدم و الازدهار باستمارهم أوطاننا ونهبوا ثرواتنا كلها و وضع سلاطين الطواغيط على مقاعد الحكم و اتخذ القرار
هكذا هم دائماً حروبهم قذره



> ومن الذى تسبب فى ضرب الشعب الافغانى اليس هو المجرم الاكبر "اسامة بن لادن"وتنظيم القاعدة


كلنا نعلم أن الغرب كان يخطط للاستيلاء على باقي احتياطي بترول العالم و الذي يتركز
معظمه في افغانستان و سواء حدثت حادثة 11 أيلول أم لم تحدث كان الغرب عازما على ذلك
باعترافهم هم أنفسهم
أركان الاداره الامريكيه التي تقود الغرب كل فرد فيها يملك شركة بترول
إليك أحد الروابط الأمريكيه التي توضح كلامي
http://www.thedebate.org/thedebate/afghanistan.asp

IN 1998 AMERICA WANTED NEW GOVERNMENT IN AFGHANISTAN TO ALLOW CONSTRUCTION OF OIL PIPELINE​
و حتى لو كان بسبب أحداث 11 سبتمبر
أيمكن أن تعالج الأمور بهذا الشكل؟؟
أيعاقب أفقر شعب في العالم بأشنع عقاب في التاريخ، بالتأكيد سوف تتوالد الأحقاد و الكراهيه 
ضد كل الغرب الذي يحمل تاريخ أسود معنا
فبالطبع سوف تتراكم كل تلك الأحداث لتجسد انتقام منتظر منهم و هذا ما لا أحبه
و لكنهم هم الذين فتحوا هذا الباب منذ مساندتهم الغير عاديه للصهاينه الذين حاصروا 
كنيسة المهد و لم يتحرك من الغرب أحد و لتعم بأن كنيسة المهد و كل الكنائس في
أوطاننا العربيه لها عندي معزة خاصه فيعتريني الحزن إذا مسهم سوء 
لأنهم رمز التعايش الذي يميز أمتنا


> من الذى قام بتفجير برج التجارة العالمى........اليس المسلمين


أراك من جديد تهاجم الإسلام بسبب أفعال بعض المنتسبين له
و بعدين لو هنيجى للحق فيمكن القول بأن 11 أيلول تتكرر كل ساعه في فلسطين منذ تدنيسها
و العراق منذ حرب الخليج الثانيه
و عدٌدٌ الشيشان و غيرها و هذه الحروب ليست حرب فرديه لا و لكنها حرب دوله
فماذا تقول؟
أنفعل مثلما تفعل أنت و تقول المسيحين هم الذين يدعمون الصهيونيه
و المسيحيون هم الذين يدبحون العراقيين
و المسيحيون هم الذين ارتكبوا مذابحهم الشيطانيه ضد أبناء شرق أوربا المسلم
و المسيحيون هم الذين ساندوا الصهاينه في مجازرهم الشيطانيه بصبرا و شتيلا
لا
أنا أرفض هذا الأسلوب في النقاش




> اى حضارة تتكلم عنها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أمازلت تسأل يا رجل
إذا سأجاوبك
حضاره الرحمه و العدل و المساواه
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ

كلنا يعلم قصة الغلام القبطي مع إبن حاكم مصر
جاءت مسابقة ركوب الخيل في مصر بعد الفتح، وكان من بين المتسابقين ابن حاكم مصر عمرو بن العاص.
وبعد جولة أو جولتين فاز بالسباق واحد من الأقباط المغمورين، فاستدار ابن الأمير - كأنما هو جبل شامخ والناس في سفحه رمال - فمال على رأس القبطي وضربه بالسوط وقال له: أتسبقني وأنا ابن الأكرمين؟

فغضب والد الغلام القبطي وسافر ومعه ابنه من مصر إلى المدينة المنورة يشكو إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب هَتْكَ العدالة والحرية، ويطلب منه إنصاف ولده.

ولما استمع عمر بن الخطاب إلى شكوى الرجل تأثر كثيرا وغضب غضبا شديدا فكتب إلى والي مصر عمرو بن العاص رسالة مختصرة يقول فيها: إذا وصلك خطابي هذا فاحضر إليّ وأحضر ابنك معك !

وحضر عمرو بن العاص ومعه ولده امتثالا لأمر أمير المؤمنين، وعقد عمر بن الخطاب محكمة للطرفين تولاها بنفسه وعندما تأكد له اعتداء ابن والي مصر على الغلام القبطي، أخذ عمر بن الخطاب عصاه وأعطاها للغلام القبطي قائلا له اضرب ابن الأكرمين، فلما انتهى من ضربه التفت إليه عمر وقال له: أدِرها على صلعة عمرو فإنما ضربك بسلطان أبيه، فقال القبطي: إنما ضربتُ مَن ضربني،

أما حضارة الغرب فالغرب لا يملك حضاره بل يملك تقدم علمي فقط
حيث أنه قد تخلي عن كل المبادئ و القيم الإنسانيه و الدينيه
مثلاً هل يتمتع مسلمو فرنسا بنفس لحقوق التي تتمتعون بها في أوطان العرب
لا يوجد وجه مقارنه لأننا نعتبركم جزء لا يتجزء من نسيج أوطاننا
و يكفي القرار المجحف بمنح الحجاب بحجه الحفاظ على علمانية الدوله و هي بذلك تقر
بتخليها عن القيم الدينيه 
أما القيم الانسانه فحدث و لا حرج و هي معروفه للعيان



> "الاسلام ولدت غريباً وسينتهى غريباً


ياريت يا رميو تبقى مركز و حاضر الزهن وانت بترد،  أنت كده خطرفت خالص
الحديث يقول:
 وأخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هذا الدين بدأ غريباً وسيعود غريباً كما بدأ، كما في الحديث الصحيح: ((بدأ الإسلام غريباً وسيعود غريباً كما بدأ، فطوبى للغرباء)) .
 قيل: ما الغرباء يا رسول الله؟ قال: "الذين يصلحون إذا فسد الناس"، وجاء في الحديث: "إن الله يبعث على رأس كل قرية من يجدد لهذه الأمة أمر دينها" وأخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لا تزال طائفة من أمته على الحق ظاهرين لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم حتى يأتي أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى.

فلو سمحت ركز شويه من فضلك



> فأين النصره هذه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



نصرة الله تعالى هي مفتاح النجاه و الدليل على كلامي
أنظر إلى مصر قبل النكسه
كانت أبواب الدعوة موصده بسبب الأشراكيه و  أفكرها الغريبه عنا
و كيف كان جيشنا وقتها و ماذا حدث له من هزيمه منكرره
و بعد فتح باب الدعوة قبل نصر أكتوبر العظيم، كن حيادياً و اسأل عن الصحوة الإسلاميه وقتها
التي أتت ثمارها عظيمه 
طبعاً سمعت عن أن جنودنا البواسل خاضوا حرب التحرير هذه خلال شهر رمضان
و كان معظمهم صائمون و مع صيحة "الله أكبر" انتصرنا بعد أن نصرنا الله تعالى

لنترك هذه الحرب الخالده و لنتكلم عن زماننا، ألم تنتصر المقاومه الأصوليه كما تسمى
في حربها ضد الناتو في أفغانستان رغم الفرق المهول في العدد و العتاد
هذا لأنهم نصروا الله تعالى



> عفوا الرسول الكريم لا يضمن لنفسه دخول الجنة فكيف يضمنها لغيره


على أي أساس تضع هذه الجمله؟؟
أنا قلت 
أوافقك الرأي و لكنهم سرحلون عنا قريباً و يستبدلون بأفضل منهم و قادرين على 
قيادة الأمه نحو المجد و العزه من جديد
و لكن لا تنسى أيضاً أن أعظم العظماء من العرب و هو الرسول الكريم
فكيف ترد ب:
"عفوا الرسول الكريم لا يضمن لنفسه دخول الجنة فكيف يضمنها لغيره"
وضح؟؟



> نعم صدق من قال
> يا امة ضحكت من جهلها امم



لو لازلت مقتنع بهذه المقوله فليس عندي رد بعد كل هذا
أما لو تقصد حال الأمه حالياً أنا لست معك في ذلك أننا فقط ينقضنا قاده
مشكلتنا هي مشكلة قاده
إنما نحن عندنا الإراده و العقول الجباره أمثال أحمد زويل و مجدي يعقوب و غيرهم
فالمسأله مسألة أزمة قاده و تأكد أنهم لن يخلدوا و سيأتي يوماً نتحرر فيه



> بول بريمر لم يضع حزاماً ناسفاً حول وسطوه وقام بتفجير نفسة فى مسجد سنى
> ولم يفخخ سيارة لتفجير ضريح شيعى
> كل ما يحدث بالعراق هو انكم لا تقبلون التعايش مع الاخر حتى لا تقبلون التعايش مع بعضكم البعض ولو كان مسلم شيعى!!!!!!1


المجرم بول بريمر و من معه هم أساس الفتنه الطائفيه منذ مجئهم إلى العراق و هم يتحدثون
عن سنه و شيعه و أكراد بسياسة فرق تسود
كما أن الدوله الفارسيه تستفيد من ذلك كله فتزيد الطين بله
و لعملوماتك أن من يقوم بالمجازر ضد السنه ليسو شيعه بالمعنى المعروف إنما من اتباع
المنهج الصفوي الإيراني متلخص في جيش المهدي
و إن المقاومه العراقيه سنه و شيعه معاً يد واحده ضد المستعمر الجبان



> انكم لا تقبلون التعايش مع الاخر حتى لا تقبلون التعايش مع بعضكم البعض


للمره الرابعه توجه إهانه للمسلمين و هذا مرفوض



> بول بريمر لم يضع حزاماً ناسفاً حول وسطوه وقام بتفجير نفسة فى مسجد سنى


لا تحاسب الإتجاه الصحيح للبنيان الإسلامي بناء على أخطاء قوم يمثلون البنيان الخاطئ له
و هم بعض الفرق الضاله القليله من الشيعه


> ولم يفخخ سيارة لتفجير ضريح شيعى


الامريكان وراء تفجير السيارات المفخخة
http://www.albasrah.net/ar_articles_2006/0406/mfkha_240406.htm
إنها الحقيقه المجرده
صور لفرقة العمليات القذرة الأمريكية
 المتخصصة فى تشويه سمعة المقاومة​هذه صور لفرقة العمليات القذرة الامريكية المتخصصة في تشويه سمعة المجاهدين في بلاد الرافدين ومن بين اعمال الفرقة الامريكية للعمليات القذرة : تفجير السيارات المفخخة في اسواق المسلمين. اقتحام بيوت الامنين وقتلهم، وغيرها من الاعمال القذرة لإبعاد الناس عن مناصرة المجاهدين، لأن من اسباب نجاح حرب العصابات هو تكاثف السكان مع المجاهدين ومساعدتهم وتقديم المأوى والملجأ لهم، وهذا ما يسعى المستعمر لتحطيمه اي شق صف المسلمين مع المجاهدين.












هذه فقط عينه
و باقي العينات على الرابط :
http://www.albasrah.net/pages/mod.php?mod=art&lapage=../ar_articles_2007/0207/qathr_170207.htm
ما رأيك؟؟
و سأكررها بملئ فمي أبد الظهر
المجرمبول بريمر تعاقد مع شركة الأمن الأمريكيه بلاك وتر black water و هذه الشركه
لها أكثر من 120 ألف جندي معظمهم من فرسان ملطا المشبوهه
و كما تعلم أن فرسا ملطا هي ملشيا تكونت بعد هزيمة الحملات الأوربيه ( و ليست الصليبيه
حفاظاً على مشاعركم) على منطقتنا العربيه
هذه الشركه لا تخضع لقوانين الأمم المتحده و لا قوانين حقوق الإنسان و ترتكب المجازر ليل نهار
في حق العراقين العزل و هي السببب الأساسي لما يحدث يوميا من مجازر في العراق
و ليس هناك مانع و لا رادع لفرسان لمالطا لفعل ذلك:




ماذا لو كن هذا المسجد كنيساً و الجنود الذين بداخلها ليسوا على المله المسيحيه
ماذا سوف تفعل؟؟؟



> ولكن للأمانه عليك ان تذكر ايضاً كم الاعداد التى تخرج منه للنور رغم تهديداتكم العلنية "من بدل دينة فأقتلوه"
> وكثيرون يهربون سرا للدول الديموقراطية لأعلان ايمانهم هناك خوفاً من سيف الاسلام المطيح بالرؤوس....


ليس عندي علم بها أفدنا أفاك الله



> منه للنور رغم تهديداتكم العلنية "من بدل دينة فأقتلوه"


للمره الخامسه يا رميو تهين المسلمين
موضوع الرده في الإسلام يطول شرحه و سأقوم بشرحه قريباً
بس هو باختصار جاء بعد أن دخل منافقون حول مكه و المدينه و بداخهما في هذا الدين
على أن يحدثوا بلبله بداخل الصف المسلم بارتدادهم مره آخرى
فأمر الله تعالى رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يبين للناس بأن المترددين في دخول 
الدين الإسلامي لا يقوموا بإعلان إسلامهم إلا بعد التأكد التام من عدم عودتهم لما كانوا عليه
في السابق و قال أن دم المرتد مباح 
و تأكد يا رميو أنه ما من مسلم يعرف دينه حق المعرفه ليترك الإسلام و يدخل في دين آخر



> وكثيرون يهربون سرا للدول الديموقراطية لأعلان ايمانهم هناك خوفاً من سيف الاسلام المطيح بالرؤوس



كثرت إهاناتك يا رميو
حتى و لو كان ما تدعيه صحيح ففي مقابل مسلم مرتد هناك 1000 يسلمون على الأقل



> انتم لن تموموا لانكم بالفعل اموات ولا يموت الشخص مرتين
> اموات


شكراً لك يا رميو


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

*يا مثبت العقول!!!!!
الارهابيين الذين يقتلون المئات يوميا بابشع الطرق صاروا مجاهدين!!!!!
والغزوات الاسلامية التى استعمرت الشعوب وقضت على الحضارات صارت تخليصا من الطغاة!!!!!!
اى دين هذا؟؟ دين الكذب والشيطان؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jamal sabry (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

زميلي العزيز


> يا اخي انت تدخل السياسة بالدين
> نحن نتكلم عن الدين ولم نتكلم عن الغزو الاميركي
> وهذا الغزو ينتقده المسيحين قبل المسلمين فهذا شيء لا نختلف عليه
> وانها سياسات صهيونية بحتة
> لا اريد الدخول بتفاصيلها


نعم السياسه ركن أساسي من أركان الدين الإسلامي و لا يمكن أن ينفصلا
كما أنني أقوم بالرد علي 





> وهل هذا هو العز الذي اعزها الله به


و أشرح و أوضح لك 


> وهذا الغزو ينتقده المسيحين قبل المسلمين


أنا متأكد من ذلك بأن المسيحين العرب شرفاء كما نحن المسلمون يغارون على أمتهم
و لكن لتقل 





> وهذا الغزو ينتقده المسيحين مع المسلمين






> اي امل تعيشون عليه ما دمتم رافضين العلم
> انت ذكرت ان الحروب كانت فكرية
> اين نحن واين الغرب عندما نقارن بالفكر
> ارجع الى موضوع عندما يفتح الملف (1)
> ...


صديقي العزيز أنا قلت أن النصر قادم إن عاجلاً أم آجلاً و لم أقل بأننا انتصرنا
و أنني أتكلم من ثقة قويه بالله تعالى و بأن جنبن النصر يولد من رحم المعاناه
و بأن الفجر يولد بعد أشد ساعات الليل ظلمه
مثال لك ما حدث لأمة الإسلام و العرب على أيدي التتار 
أدعوك لقراءة التاريخ لأنه يعيد نفسه.. كان وقتها التتار يوقفون أي شخص و يقتلونه بالعراق
هكذا دون مقاومه منه
ثم أنظر ماذا حدث لهم في موقعة عين جالوت على أيدي المصريين بقيادة قطز رحمه الله
نعم نحن الآن يرسا لحالنا و لكن ستكون لنا قائمه عظيمه بعد ذلك
لم يثار و لم يكن يتكلم الشعب المصري قبل تلك الفتره علناً ضد نظام الطاغيه مبارك
و الوضع تغير للأفضل و أصبحنا لآنهابه لأننا غداً سنشلحه عن الحكم
أقول لك 





> و لكن لا تنسى أيضاً أن أعظم العظماء من العرب و هو الرسول الكريم


تقول لي 





> ( انها وجهة نظرك )


لو تعلم كم هو رحيم رسول الله محمد 
لو تعلم أنه أوصانا كثيراً عليكم أنتو يا نصارى العرب 
وهناك أكثر من حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصي بأقباط مصر، (وأن لهم ذمة وصهراً) 
لما قلت ذلك للأسف أنت و بعض منكم لا يقيمون وزناً للرسول الكريم و لو حتى أحتراماً لمشاعرنا



> من هم هؤلاء العظماء الذين تتحدث عنهم يعدون على الأصابع
> لا تنسى اننا اكبر امة
> ولكن وللاسف آخر امة بالرغم من كل العظماء الذين ذكرتهم



يعدون على الأصابع!!!!

الحسن البصري للشيخ محمد المنجد
http://www.islamway.com/bindex?secti...&scholar_id=44 

أحمد بن حنبل للدكتور طارق السويدان
http://www.islamway.com/bindex.php?s...eries_id= 275

الإمام الشافعي للدكتور محمد إسماعيل
http://www.islamway.com/bindex?secti...cholar_id=3 3 

الإمام مالك بن أنس للشيخ سلمان العودة
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...8&scholar_id=1 

الإمام الترمذي
http://www.islamway.com/bindex.php?s...&series_id=523 

الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان للدكتور طارق السويدان
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=s...&scholar_id=69 

المحدثون العظماء للشيخ سعد الحميد
http://www.islamway.com/bindex.php?s...eries_id =346 

الإمام البخاري للشيخ عمر الكيال
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...holar_id= 381 

شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...&scholar_id=32 

الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية للشيخ صالح الأسمري
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...cholar_id=1 2 

سالم بن عبدالله بن عمر بن الخطاب للشيخ عبدالرحمن رأفت الباشا
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=a...article_id=158


التابعيّ طاووس بن كيسان للشيخ سعيد بن مسفر
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...cholar_id= 43 

الإمام سفيان الثوري للشيخ سيد العفاني
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...cholar_id= 78 

سلطان العلماء العز بن عبدالسلام للشيخ سلمان العودة
http://www.islamway.com/bindex?secti...2&scholar_id=1 

سلطان الأندلس المنذر بن سعيد البلوطي للشيخ سلمان العودة
http://www.islamway.com/bindex?secti...5&scholar_id=1 

الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبدالوهاب للشيخ حسن الحميد
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...holar_id=2 13 

العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي للشيخ عبدالله الشنقيطي
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...holar_id=1 47 

المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني
http://islamway.com/bindex?section=l...&scholar_id=32 

الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز للشيخ عبدالرحمن عبد الخالق
http://www.islamway.com/bindex?secti...5&scholar_id=5 

 الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين للشيخ أيمن سامي
http://www.islamway.com/bindex?secti...holar_id=2 78
 و غيرهم الكثير



> اخي العزيز انت تضرب العراق كمثل
> وهل قتل الامريكيين للعراقيين سواء اسلام او مسيحيين اكبر
> ام قتل السني لاخيه الشيعي
> والعكس
> ...



طبعاً الاثنان معاً قتل الأمريكان للمسلمين و للمسيحيين فظيع 
نحن المسلمون مطالبون بالدفاع عنكم لو أراد الأعداء النيل منكم لأنكم أهل كتاب
و أيضاً اقتتال السنه و الشيعه أمر خطير جداً و يجب أن يكون درساً لنا نحن أبناء الأمه متعددة الطوائف 
و إنني أشعر يا صديقي أنك تتكلم عن الاقتتال السني الشيعي كأنه مباح و مجاز
"دم المسلم على المسلم حرام"



> عمليات تفجير من قبل عناصر يدعون الشهادة في سبيل الله ورسوله


الرد بالصور









هذه فقط عينه
تفضل ادخل عالموضوع ده:
http://www.albasrah.net/pages/mod.php?
mod=art&lapage=../ar_articles_2007/0207/qathr_170207.htm



> ولكن والله لاظنن ان العرب اكثرهم والحاضر الذي نعيشه هو لوحة تروي لك هذه العبارات


هذا لأن الاستعمار أعطى المجرمين السلطه قبل رحيلهم الصوري
أنا معجب جداً بكلامك و حاسس فعلاً إنك وطني أهلاً بيك 



> القذارة التي اتكلم عنها غنية عن الشرح " قتلهم لبعض , خيانتهم لبعض , ام انك لا تسمع بالاجتماعات السرية بين السياسين السعوديين والصهاينة


معك كل الحق في ذلك و أنا أوافقك الرأي 
و لكن لا تفقد الأمل فإن النصر قريب على هؤلاء الأذناب



> وهل المسلمون الآن يعزون الله حتى الله يعزهم ويعز دينهم


لازلنا في مرحلة الإعداد للقيام من جديد




> صدقني لو انكم تسمحون بالخروج عن دين الاسلام واعتناق ديانة اخرى لما وجدت احد فيه


بماذا تفسر اعتناق أصحاب الفكر و العلماء الغربيين الإسلام سنوياً بأعداد محسوسه؟؟



> لماذا لا تسمحون بالارتداد عن دين الاسلام
> بينما انتم تقبلون المرتد فن دينه والقادم الى دينكمم


ج: موضوع الرده في الإسلام يطول شرحه و سأقوم بشرحه قريباً
بس هو باختصار جاء بعد أن دخل منافقون حول مكه و المدينه و بداخهما في هذا الدين
على أن يحدثوا بلبله بداخل الصف المسلم بارتدادهم مره آخرى
فأمر الله تعالى رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يبين للناس بأن المترددين في دخول 
الدين الإسلامي لا يقوموا بإعلان إسلامهم إلا بعد التأكد التام من عدم عودتهم لما كانوا عليه
في السابق و قال أن دم المرتد مباح 
و تأكد أنه ما من مسلم يعرف دينه حق المعرفه ليترك الإسلام و يدخل في دين آخر

شكراً لأسلوب الرائع في الحوار


----------



## jamal sabry (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا مثبت العقول!!!!!
> الارهابيين الذين يقتلون المئات يوميا بابشع الطرق صاروا مجاهدين!!!!!
> والغزوات الاسلامية التى استعمرت الشعوب وقضت على الحضارات صارت تخليصا من الطغاة!!!!!!
> اى دين هذا؟؟ دين الكذب والشيطان؟؟!!!!!!!!!*





> الارهابيين الذين يقتلون المئات يوميا بابشع الطرق صاروا مجاهدين!!!!!


من الذي يقتل المئات يوميا بأبشع الطرق و أين؟؟؟


> والغزوات الاسلامية التى استعمرت الشعوب وقضت على الحضارات صارت تخليصا من الطغاة!!!!!!


قبل ما تهين غيرك قو بقراءة التاريخ و السيره النبويه و ستعلم أنك على حق



> دين الكذب والشيطان؟؟


أطلب من مشرفين المنتدى حذف هذه الجمله
أنا واسق في حياديتكم
و شكراً قوي على 





> دين الكذب والشيطان؟؟


 يا Christian Knight


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

*ادخل على هذا الرابط يا جمال لتعرف مدى وحشية المسلمين عند دخولهم مصر بشهادة مؤرخين اقباط ومسلمين وغربيين
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/islameyat/hal_ra7ab/hal_ra7ab5.htm

اما بالنسبة لادعائك بانه من الممكن ان يدخل شخص عاقل الاسلام فليس لى رد سوى ان اذكرك بالذى كذب كذبة وصدقها او الذى يعيش نفسه فى وهم

اما بالنسبة لدفاعك عن الارهابيين وهو اكثر ما افزعنى فى كلامك اذ تدافع عن اناس يقتلون المئات يوميا بابشع الطرق فليس لى رد سوى ان اقول لك افتح عيناك وعش الواقع فانتم لا تحتملون التعايش مع الاخر حتى لو كانت الاختلافات بينكم مذهبية لا دينية وبالرغم انى لم اذهب للعراق قبلا لكنى اقول ان كان مسلمى العراق مثل مسلمى مصر فلا عجب انهم يقتلون بعضهم

وبمناسبة قولك ان المسلم حرام على المسلم اود ان اسالك,......
لو قامت دولة اسلامية بغزو مصر فهل ستقاتلونها ام ستبيعون لها مصر بابخس الاثمان؟؟*


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ادخل على هذا الرابط يا جمال لتعرف مدى وحشية المسلمين عند دخولهم مصر بشهادة مؤرخين اقباط ومسلمين وغربيين
> http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/islameyat/hal_ra7ab/hal_ra7ab5.htm
> 
> اما بالنسبة لادعائك بانه من الممكن ان يدخل شخص عاقل الاسلام فليس لى رد سوى ان اذكرك بالذى كذب كذبة وصدقها او الذى يعيش نفسه فى وهم
> ...





> http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/islameyat/hal_ra7ab/hal_ra7ab5.htm


أنا لن ادخل هذا الموقع أبداً و أنصحك بتركه لأن أفكره أفكار تريد زرع الضغينه بين عنصري الأمه
المصريه بالذات، الموقع ده وقح و أحد المواقع التي تقوم بجريمة تزوير التاريخ و كل ما هو موجود 
على الموقع ليس صحيحاً و محض افتراء
بدليل القصه التي ذكرتها عن الفاروق عمر و الصبي القبطي، ولو لست مقتنع سوى برأي المستعمرين فليس عندي ما أقوله سوى ربنا يهديك


> بالنسبة لادعائك بانه من الممكن ان يدخل شخص عاقل الاسلام فليس لى رد سوى ان اذكرك بالذى كذب كذبة وصدقها او الذى يعيش نفسه فى وهم


يعني قصدك أكثر من خمس العالم عيشين في الوهم؟؟



> اما بالنسبة لدفاعك عن الارهابيين وهو اكثر ما افزعنى فى كلامك اذ تدافع عن اناس يقتلون


بل و الله أنا الذي انزعجت حينما تسمي المقاومه إرهاباً و تتهمهم بقتل المئات 
كما انك لم تجاوب علي و تقول من هم الذين يقتلون المئات يومياً و أين؟؟


> تحتملون التعايش مع الاخر حتى لو كانت الاختلافات بينكم مذهبية لا دينية وبالرغم انى لم اذهب للعراق قبلا لكنى اقول ان كان مسلمى العراق مثل مسلمى مصر فلا عجب انهم يقتلون بعضهم


ارى أن أفكارك قد تلوثت كثيراً و تم شحنك ضد المسلمين
يا الفارس النصراني لو قمت بقياس ما يحدث بين السنه و بعض الفرق الضاله من الشيعه
بأننا المسلمون لا نقبل بالتعايش مع الآخر 
يبقى انتوا أيضاً لا تقبلون التعايش مع الآخر قياساً بما حدث بينكم أنتم و بين الروم
و بما حدث من مجازر بين الكاثوليك من جهه و الرتوستانت من جهه أخرى بأروبا
الأمر الذي جعل البروتوستانت انتقلوا إلى العالم الجديد 
و بالأمس القريب المشاكل الطائفيه بين الكاثوليك و البرتوستانت في ايرلاندا
لكني لن أسمح لنفسي باشعال فتنه بتهامكم بأنكم لا تتعايشون مع الآخر
فوق من إلي انت فيه و ارجع تاني و خليك مصري بجد و بلاش الطائفيه في كلامك


> لو قامت دولة اسلامية بغزو مصر فهل ستقاتلونها ام ستبيعون لها مصر بابخس الاثمان؟؟


أمتنا العظيمه الخالده كانت دوله واحده حدودها مترامية الأطراف و كان أحد أهم أسباب قوتها
أنها دول داخل دوله كحال أي أمه قويه آخرى كأمريكا الشماليه دول داخل قاره و هي دوله الولايات
المتحده الأمريكيه ولو تفككت أمريكا لأصبحت أضعف دوله في العالم و بلا منازع
كانهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي الذي تفكك و ضعف
جاء الإستعمار و قام بتقسيمنا إلى دويلات و وضع حكاماً يخدمون مصالحه
و تفككت الأمه و ضعفت 
و كما ترى لو كنت حيادياً الآن تقوم أمريكا بتقسيمنا من جديد و لكن بتفتت أكثر فأكثر
كما في السودان و العراق و غيرها
سؤالك ماذا لو قامت دوله إسلاميه بغزو مصر ؟؟
ماذا تظننا نحن المسلمين؟؟
يبدو أنك مألوم جداً و مجروح و حزين من حدث معين شحنك ضدنا نحن المسلمون
(((ممكن تتكلم أنا كلي آذان صاغيه ممكن تفضفض لي بالبريد الخاص))))
طبعاً سوف نقوم بطردها شر طرده و لكن أرجو أن لا تسمي المقومه المصريه ضدها إرهاباً
أما إذا تحررت كل البلاد الإسلاميه من العبوديه و الاستعمار و ارادت اتحاداً فلا مانع من دخول مصر
في هذا الاتحاد كما فعل الاتحاد الاوربي مثلاً لأنها ستكون أقوى
الاتحاد قوه كما يقولون
و لن أسألك نفس السؤال "ماذا لو قامت دوله مسيحيه بغزو مصر"؟
لأني متأكد من مصريتكم و انتمائكم لأمة العرب 
عكسك أنت عندك أفكار سوداء مظلمه ضدنا


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

كما أن من زرع و قام باشعال الفتنه الطائفيه في العراق هو الاستعمار الانجلوأمريكي
صح و خلط؟؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

*الموقع يا صديقى يستشهد بكتابات مؤرخين اقباط ومسلمين وغربيين يعنى مش جايب حاجة من عنده ولست ارى تفسيرا لرفضك الدخول الى الموقع سوى انك مش عاوز تغير اللى انت متبرمج عليه*


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

و المسأله مسألة وقت و كل حاجه ترجع لطبيعتها
و سيتعايش كل أبناء الطوائف المختلفه للأمه في موده كما هو الحال منذ قيام تلك الأمه من آلاف السنين
و الذي يحدث الآن من طائفيه في العراق إنما هو توابع الاحتلال و مع زواله زتزول توابعه العينه و تعود الامور على طبيعتها و لكن فقط تعود مع تعلم العراقيين درساً أسمه الوحده كما حدث بلبنان


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> كما أن من زرع و قام باشعال الفتنه الطائفيه في العراق هو الاستعمار الانجلوأمريكي
> صح و خلط؟؟؟؟



*غلط طبعا لان الكراهية الموجودة فى قلوبكم هى التى استغلت فوضى الاحتلال وسقوط الحكم لتقتلوا بعضكم لكن الامريكان ليس من مصلحتهم ابدا ما يحدث فى العراق فهم يريدون ان تستقر الاوضاع ليحكموا سيطرتهم على النفط العراقى وتمارس الشركات الامريكية العمل فى العراق وهم فى امن وامان اما ما يحدث الان فهو مخالف تماما لمصلحة امريكا.*


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الموقع يا صديقى يستشهد بكتابات مؤرخين اقباط ومسلمين وغربيين يعنى مش جايب حاجة من عنده ولست ارى تفسيرا لرفضك الدخول الى الموقع سوى انك مش عاوز تغير اللى انت متبرمج عليه*



لأ أنا مقولتش كده من فراغ 
ده أنا لي قصص مع أمثال الموقع ده و عارف نيتهم أيه كويس قوي 
دي مش أول مره أتعامل معاه مثلاً 

و لو عاوز تتناقش بجديه 
جاوبني كيف حدثت كل تلك الكوارث و المصائب من مذابح و قتل و تشريد مع
حدوث القصه التي ذكرتها عن الفاروق عمر و الصبي القبطي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف يتطابق ده مع ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و كمان لو المجازر التي تم احتراعها حدثت لماذا لم تدون في التاريخ العالمي بخلاف
التاريخ المؤرخ عن المستشرقين 
لماذا لم تكن هناك نهايه هذا الجيش كما حدث للسابقين
يا صديقي العزيز يا بلدياتي الحروب الإسلاميه الوحيده المعروف عنها بنظافتها
و إنسانيتها و رحمتها في خاضت حروب كثيره جداً لماذا لم تتغير طريقتها في
الحروب كلما لأن ذلك منهج و يجب اتباعه فلا يمكن للجيش المسلم القيام
بحرب إباده ضدنا ((انا مصري برضو))


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

*ومين قال ان المذابح الاسلامية لم تدون فى التاريخ العالمى؟؟
فماذا تسمى هذه المراجع التاريخية اذا؟؟
وماذا تسمى مخطوطة يوحنا النقيوسى التى روت لنا احداث اكبر مذبحة فى تاريخ مصر, هل تعرفها؟
وانا الذى اسالك ان كان المقريزى الذى عاش بالقرون الوسطى كاذبا فلماذا تصدق المؤرخين المسلمين الموجودين الان مع ان المقريزى شهد حدوث الكثير من هذه الاعتداءات ودونها فى حين ان مؤرخى العصر الحديث لم يشهدوا اى شىء وانما يؤلفون التاريخ من عندهم لتحسين صورة الاسلام؟؟
فكل هذه الامور ثوابت تاريخية لا ينكرها الا المسلمون ويوهمون انفسهم بأن التاريخ الاسلامى كان فيه رحمة*


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *غلط طبعا لان الكراهية الموجودة فى قلوبكم هى التى استغلت فوضى الاحتلال وسقوط الحكم لتقتلوا بعضكم لكن الامريكان ليس من مصلحتهم ابدا ما يحدث فى العراق فهم يريدون ان تستقر الاوضاع ليحكموا سيطرتهم على النفط العراقى وتمارس الشركات الامريكية العمل فى العراق وهم فى امن وامان اما ما يحدث الان فهو مخالف تماما لمصلحة امريكا.*




لن تخطأ أمريكا مرتين
مره تقوم بتفكيك الجيش العراقي السابق
و المره الثانيه أن تترك أبناء الطوائف العراقيه كلها تتحد ضد الاحتلال الانجلوامريكي
هي تعمل على نغمة فرق تسود كما فعلالاستعمار البريطاني من قبل


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *غلط طبعا لان الكراهية الموجودة فى قلوبكم هى التى استغلت فوضى الاحتلال وسقوط الحكم لتقتلوا بعضكم لكن الامريكان ليس من مصلحتهم ابدا ما يحدث فى العراق فهم يريدون ان تستقر الاوضاع ليحكموا سيطرتهم على النفط العراقى وتمارس الشركات الامريكية العمل فى العراق وهم فى امن وامان اما ما يحدث الان فهو مخالف تماما لمصلحة امريكا.*




لن تخطأ أمريكا مرتين
مره تقوم بتفكيك الجيش العراقي السابق
و المره الثانيه أن تترك أبناء الطوائف العراقيه كلها تتحد ضد الاحتلال الانجلوامريكي
هي تعمل على نغمة فرق تسود كما فعلالاستعمار البريطاني من قبل



> لان الكراهية الموجودة فى قلوبكم هى التى استغلت فوضى


و بعدين انت بتبني كلامك على أيه
أنت أكيد حصلك أشوفت حد حصل له حاجه مننا فضيقتك قوي مننا
كرهية أيه يا كبتن إلي انت بتتكلم عنها
أنا لي أصحاب مسحيين لأ و مش كده و بس ده أنا مستأجر منزل من والد صديقي
المسيحي و الراجل ده بيعتبرني زي ابنه و أنا كمان و المسلم و المسيحي
عايشين مع بعض زي السمن عالعسل و مفيش اتهاض و لا حرب بنا لا سمح الله
و لا أحنا عوزين ده يحصل يخليك تقول الكراهيه إلي في قلوبنا
ليه كده يا مان؟؟


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ومين قال ان المذابح الاسلامية لم تدون فى التاريخ العالمى؟؟
> فماذا تسمى هذه المراجع التاريخية اذا؟؟
> وماذا تسمى مخطوطة يوحنا النقيوسى التى روت لنا احداث اكبر مذبحة فى تاريخ مصر, هل تعرفها؟
> وانا الذى اسالك ان كان المقريزى الذى عاش بالقرون الوسطى كاذبا فلماذا تصدق المؤرخين المسلمين الموجودين الان مع ان المقريزى شهد حدوث الكثير من هذه الاعتداءات ودونها فى حين ان مؤرخى العصر الحديث لم يشهدوا اى شىء وانما يؤلفون التاريخ من عندهم لتحسين صورة الاسلام؟؟
> فكل هذه الامور ثوابت تاريخية لا ينكرها الا المسلمون ويوهمون انفسهم بأن التاريخ الاسلامى كان فيه رحمة*



بردو مجوبتنيش أزاي كل ده يحصل و تحدث معها قصة  الفاروق عمر و الصبي القبطي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف تظل أركان هذه الدوله قائمه إلى يومنا هذا؟؟
لماذا تعمل الجيش المسلم معنا نحن فقط بتلك الطريقه؟


> ومين قال ان المذابح الاسلامية لم تدون فى التاريخ العالمى؟؟


هات ما يثبت العكس
و لكن من مصادر موثوق فيها
والله أنا بجبيب كلامي من التاريخ القدبم و ليس كما تدعي


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

*انت بتتكلم عن حالة فردية يا جمال لكن انا بتكلم عن حالة عامة*


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> بردو مجوبتنيش أزاي كل ده يحصل و تحدث معها قصة  الفاروق عمر و الصبي القبطي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كيف تظل أركان هذه الدوله قائمه إلى يومنا هذا؟؟
> لماذا تعمل الجيش المسلم معنا نحن فقط بتلك الطريقه؟
> 
> ...



*سؤال بسيط,.....ز
باى مصدر تاريخى وردت تلك القصة المزعومة؟
سؤال تانى ابسط اذا لم تكن كتابات المقريزى ويوحنا النقيوسى مصادر قديمة بالنسبة لك فما هى المصادر التى تعتبرها قديمة اذا؟؟
ارجو ذكر اسماءها
وبعدين مين قال ان الجيش مسلم تعامل مع المصريين فقط بهذه الطريقة؟
فالمسلمين ارتكبوا المذابح اينما ذهبوا لكن الكتاب اللى اعطيتك الرابط بتاعه بيتكلم عن مصر فقط

*


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



> انت بتتكلم عن حالة فردية يا جمال لكن انا بتكلم عن حالة عامة


أزاي تيجي يا وحش؟؟
يذهب رجل قبطي إلى الفارق عمر ليشتكي من ما حدث لأبنه على يد الأكرمين!!
و يأخذ بثأره في الوقت الذي تحدث به المذابح كما تقول


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



jamal sabry قال:


> أزاي تيجي يا وحش؟؟
> يذهب رجل قبطي إلى الفارق عمر ليشتكي من ما حدث لأبنه على يد الأكرمين!!
> و يأخذ بثأره في الوقت الذي تحدث به المذابح كما تقول



*انا كنت بتكلم عن حالتك انت لما قلت انك مأجر بيت من واحد مسيحى*


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *سؤال بسيط,.....ز
> باى مصدر تاريخى وردت تلك القصة المزعومة؟
> سؤال تانى ابسط اذا لم تكن كتابات المقريزى ويوحنا النقيوسى مصادر قديمة بالنسبة لك فما هى المصادر التى تعتبرها قديمة اذا؟؟
> ارجو ذكر اسماءها
> ...


القصه التي حدثت بين الفاروق عمر و الصبي القبطي مذكوره في السيره النبويه
كما أنها مذكوره في التاريخ
و تكلم عنها البابا شنوده

و واضح أن هناك خلاف لن يتم حله إلا بالدلائل الدامغه 
فأنا سوف أقوم بالبحث كما ستقوم أنت على أمل أن نتفق
فلن يحل هذا الخلاف قبل ذلك
و في الآخر الخلاف في الرأي لا يفسد من ود قضيه  ده رأيي على الأقل


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

*انا متمسك بالمصادر الموجودة فى الرابط الذى اعطيته لك*


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *انا كنت بتكلم عن حالتك انت لما قلت انك مأجر بيت من واحد مسيحى*



طب و كل الناس إلي حولي أيضاً حاله فرديه؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنت عارف أن ضعف النفوس من أقباط المهجر المتعاونين مع أمريكا نجحوا السنه الماضيه في تمرير
قضية ما يسمى "اتهض الأقباط" و بالفعل تشكلت لجنة تقصي حقائق
فلم تجد شئ في سجل الجرائم سوي جمال قتل تامر
و تامر قتل هاني و كده
مفيش حدثه معينه تثبت أن الأقباط فعلاً متهضين
ده يمكن أحنا إلي متهضين، تلاقي المسجد يقفل علطول بعد الصلاه
و الناس إلي بصلوا في المسجد كل يوم أمن دوله و أفلام هندي


----------



## jamal sabry (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *انا متمسك بالمصادر الموجودة فى الرابط الذى اعطيته لك*



إذاً انتظر حتى أجمع أنا أيضاً مصادري و نعرض الموضوع بشكل حيادي على أعضاء المنتدى
أوكي؟


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

سبحان الله ..

رمتني بدائها وانسلت !

على كلٍ ها أنا أنقل لكم ردودي في الموضوع كلها ليعرف كل منصف من منا الهارب يا رميو ومن منا صاحب الحجة والبيان ..

وكما سترون كل تعليق لرميو وغيره يتعلق بالموضوع هذا أجيب عليها بحجج شرعية وعقلية ، فيا ليت من يناقشني يفعل فعلي ويتصدى لي بمنهجي ..

وكما قلتُ لكم كثيراً : لن أهاب أو أستحي أن أتكلم في أي مسألة في ديني مع أي أحد كان ، وليست هذه عنترة كما يقول رميو .. لا ، وإنما ثقة بديني ..

وقلتُ كذلك : لن أناقش غير هذه المسألة حتى ننتهي منها ، لكن للهروب طرقاً شتى يعرفها أرباب الحجج الضعيفة والميتة ..

ومن هذه الطرق : ما يفعله رميو ومن شايعه في موضوعه هذا من فتح مواضيع متغايرة لينسلي من حجج خصمه ..

وها أنا أكرر ، ولعلها للمرة السادسة أو السابعة : ناقشني يا رميو في هذا الموضوع ولا تهرب وتتجبن .. 

ناقشني في كل ما سأنقله الآن من ردودي إن كنت فعلاً صاحب منطق !

( أول ردود ) 



> لا ..
> 
> ليس نتيجة طبيعية ولا شيء ..
> 
> ...



( ثاني ردودي )



> ( رغم انك بدأت مشاركتك برد قاطع الا انك نقضة فى كلامك فيما يلى )
> 
> لا ، ليس تناقضاً ولله الحمد والمنة ، بل تجارب طويلة من مخالفين شتى ، فأنا أقول لك : ليست نتيجة طبيعية ولا شيء ، ومع ذلك أنت ستجادل ولا تعترف ببطلان حكمك ! ..
> 
> ...



( الثالث من ردودي )



> لازلت تهرب من أسئلتي يا رميو !!!
> 
> ولما عادها عليك فارس الكنانة اكتفيتَ بالترحيب به !
> 
> ...



( رابع ردودي )



> ( اخي العزيز اننا لم نجري من مسألة الى اخرى فان الموضوع هنا يركز على اضطهاد المرأة وحقوقها
> وزواج المسيار من هذا كذلك الزواج للرجل باربعة وللمرأة بواحد
> كل هذا ما اطلب تفسير منك لا اريد الايات الى ذكر بها هذا الكلام اريد تفسيرها
> وهل هي واقعية والسبب
> ...



( خامس ردودي )



> ( اشكرك اخي العزيز الطائر الشجاع على كلامك الجميل )  نعم هو كذلك بشهادة كل من قرأ لي ( ابتسامة ) ..
> 
> 
> ( وطريقة نقاشك التي تصف لنا شاب واعي )
> ...


​


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

( السادس من ردودي )



> ( شكرا لك مع انني غير مقتنع في فكرة منع سفر المرأة للخوف عليها
> فان الخطر الذي تصفه موجود عليها حتى وان كانت داخل المنزل
> وان المرأة عندما تسافر لا تذهب في طريق لا يمر به احد
> انما هي تسافر عن طريق شركات نقل ذات قيمة وسوف يكون في المدينة الاخرى من ينتظرها
> ...



( السابع من ردود )



> ( ولماذا تريد بالتحديد روميو )
> أن لا أريد أحداً بعينه ، بل أنت نفسك لما تكلمت أجبتك ، وقلتَ أنك غير مقتنع ! ثم تقول لي :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

( الرد  الثامن )



> عزيزى الاخ الطائر الشجاع
> اشكرك على اتهامك لى ...
> 
> ليس اتهاماً يا رميو ..
> ...


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

وهذا بالتقريب ما يخص الكلام عن مسألة ( سفر المرأة وحدها )

وقد علم أرباب العقول أن ما بني على وهن فهو وهن أكبر وأكبر ..

بمعنى أن رميو يطعن في قضية سفر المرأة في الإسلام بمخزون من الأفكار الكاسدة عنده .. 

تشير أن الإسلام فعل بالمرأة وفعل وفعل ...

أنا كرجل مناقش محاور .. 

لا أطعن بنتائج غير مسلم بها عند خصمي !

ثم أقول : كلاهما سبب ونتيجة للآخر !!

ولكن بما أنك يا رميو ناقل الخبر هذا وصاحب فكرة الطعن في التشريعات الإسلامية إذ منعت سفر المرأة وحدها ..

أقول : برهن لنا من الأدلة الشرعية والتي أعلم يقينا انك تجهلها .. ومن الأدلة العقيلية والتي أخاطبك بها بيان فساد التنظيم التشريعي الإسلامي في ( سفر المرأة وحدها ) ..

لا أن تبني فساداً على فساد أيها المنطقي - زعمت -

وأما غيرها من المسائل فلما ننتهي من هذه ..​


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

يا اخي اني الآن لا اعرف لك بر
يا اخي نحنا ماننا مقتنعين بفكرة سفر المرأة 
وحتى مندعي عليك بان الاسلام اضطهد المرأة 
وكل هاد مذكور بمشاركات روميو 


جلبنا لك كل هذا 
وانت من تهرب وادعى انها لا تمسه 
ولزقها كلها بالشيعة 
مع انه بعض منها موجود لدى السنة 
وهذا كله مطبق بالسعودية اي اهل السنة 

انت من تهرب وانكر 
لسنا نحن 
واني انا مستعد لابقى معك لو لمئة عام واضرب لك امثلة واجلب لك براهين 
ومئة موضوع وموضو ع 

اخي العزيز الطائر الشجاع 
نحن قلنا لك ان الاسلام حرم سفر المرأة وحدها وانت قلت لنا ان هذا الحديث صحيح 
اذا ما هو الخلاف 
طالما اننا الاثنين نقول ان الاسلام منع المرأة من السفر 
انك مقتنع بالاسباب التي اسردتها 
ولكننا غير مجبورين على الاقتناع بها 
لاننا نرى فيها ظلم للمرأة 
اعتبر ان النقاش فتح اليوم وليس سابقا 
وانتظر كتاباتي 

ولنا من منا سوف يهر ب

بعون المسيح الاله ابدأ


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

يال السخرية نسي تحديد عمر النساء التي تمنع من السفر من دون محرم 
هل من الممكن ان يكون هذا على كل النساء 
دعونا نرى ما حدث في ليبيا


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

تم في ليبيا منع النساء من السفر من دون محرم 
ولكن كانت تواجههم مشكلة ا هو وضع النساء الذين عمرهم فوق الاربعين 
ودليل على انهم يخافون فقط من حوادث الاغتصاب لاننا شعب عربي عقلنا في .........
فقررت السماح للنساء الذين عمرهم فوق الاربعين بالسفر دون محرم 
لانه من مِنالشباب سوف يغتصبها 
وانها لتكون سعيدة بذلك هههههههههههههههه
ولكن الشيء الاجمل ان النساء الليبيات عارضوا هذا 
فانظرو ما هو القرار القادم 
قرر الزعيم الليبي بانه عما قريب سيضعهم في التدريب العسكري ليقوموا بالدفاع عن البلاد 
زكاننا امة صغيرة ينقصنا الرجال 
لا يعرفون اننا ينقصنا العقل 


والموضوع كامل على الرابط التالي 

http://www.amanjordan.org/a-news/wmview.php?ArtID=9108

بتمنى تشوفوا الحضارة اللي وصلنالها 
نخاف على بناتنا من ابناء امتنا وما هذه الامة 
دود الخل منه وفيه


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*




> اعتبر ان النقاش فتح اليوم وليس سابقا
> وانتظر كتاباتي
> 
> ولنا من منا سوف يهر ب
> ...



أنا موافق سأعتبر النقاش ما فتح إلا اللحظة ..

وهذه بعض الاقترحات ، وأنتظر ردودكم ..

1- فتح صفحة جديدة بعنوان ( مناظرة حول سفر المرأة وحدها في الإسلام )

2- التركيز التام حول الموضوع أثناء الحوار ، والتطرق غير مسموح به إلا لتعضيد المسألة فحسب.

3- سأناقش واحداً فقط أي كان ، وأنتظر إعلان اسمه وفتحه لصفحة النقاش .

4- عدم مداخلة المتناقشينِ حتى الانتهاء من النقاش والحوار.

5- الالتزام بآداب الحوار .

وللذين لم يطالعوا الموضوع من أوله أو طالعوه ولم يدركوا أمره ، أقول :

نقل رميو خبراً عن موقع العربية - تجده في أول صفحة - ثم قال : هذه نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الإسلامية..

فحول قول رميو ( هذه نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الإسلامية.. ) نتناقش ..

أكرر أنتظر أي أحد لنقاش هذه المسألة ​


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

أنتظر وضع رابط الموضوع الجديد هنا ​


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

انا سوف اناقشك ولكن ليس بهذا الامر فقط 
اي ليس بسفر المرأة في الاسلام 
بل كل ما يتعلق بالمرأة بالاسلام 
هل انت موافق 
اذا اردت البدأ بالحديث عن السفر فما من مانع لدي وسنعود اليه 

ولكن لي طلب الموضوع ليس محصور بين اثنين فان كان محصور بيننا لا اعتقد اننا سوف نجد مشاركات او حتى زيارات 
لذلك افتح المجال لكل من يريد ابداء رأيه وليكن حوار مفتوح للجميع لكن حول المرأة والاسلام فقط 
والموضوع فتح 
ولنعد الى البداية 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=276453#post276453

انا بانتظارك ايها الطائر


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



الطائر الشجاع قال:


> أنتظر وضع رابط الموضوع الجديد هنا ​



اعتذر فانا لم انتبه لهذا ولقد اضفت الموضوع 
تفضل وادخل 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...453#post276453

سلااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

نعم ، ليتابعِ المنصفون ..​


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

ليتابعوا


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

تنازلت لك عن اللون الازرق 
واتخذت الاخضر


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

ما هذا لماذا حذفت مشاركاتي الأخيرة ، وهي طبعاً لا تخالف قوانين المنتدى بل ولا سوء الأدب ، ولماذ ألغي موضوع ( المرأة في الإسلام ) والذي يحوي عقد مناظرة بيني وبين thelife.pro ؟!

وماذا يعني هذا ؟!​


----------



## فارس الكنانة (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

الزميل العزيز thelife 

لا يكمن أن نتحدث عن المرأة في الإسلام إلا بمقارنتها بالمرأة في المسيحية؛ لأن المقارنة تظهر التمايز بين الاثنين ومن خلالها يُعرف قيمة المرأة في كلتا الديانتين وأي منهما استطاع الاحتفاظ بكرامتها وحقوقها باعتبارها إنسانا له حقوق وعليه واجبات.

ودمت سالما​


----------



## فارس الكنانة (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

نرجو من الإدارة الحكيمة أن يبينوا لنا لماذا تم حذف موضوع (المرأة في الإسلام) الذي كان سيناقش من قبل الزميلين thelife والطائر الشجاع.

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## thelife.pro (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

وهل برأيك ان المرأة في الاسلام 
نالت حقوقها اكثر من المرأة بالمسيحية 
تنويه بسيط انا لست مع تحرر المرأة الكامل 
واقول لك انا عارف الى ما تهدف اليه 
عزيزي الكريم البنات المسيحيات لا يضعون الحجاب ولا يتقيدون بالعباءة 
وترى ان في سيرهم الحشمة 
انا اريد ان اضع لك بعض الصور لفتيات محجبات وعنقهم يثير شهوات اقوى الشباب 
انت الآن ترمي بالكرة الى ملعبنا وآمل ان اكون عند حسن الظن 
وسأجلب لك بعض ما حققه النساء المسيحيات 
او المسلمات المتحررات لاحقا 

ولك بعض الصور عن المحجبات المثيرات 











ركز على العنق 
والله لانها لتزيد إثار بارتدائها الحجاب 






ويوجد الكثير منهم وانهم الاكثر في البلاد 
فالفتيات اصبحن يريدن ارتداء الحجاب لانه اصبح من الاشياء التي تزيد إثارة المرأة 
فالقسم الآخر منكم والذي يرتدي الحجاب كاملا 
هل في يوم من الايام من الممكن ان تتخيل نفسك متحجب في أعز اوقات الصيف 
يقولون ان المرأة شهوتها بسبع شهوات الرجل 
إذا فمن المنطق ان يتحجب الرجل سبع اضعاف النساء 
هههههههههههههه
انها جميلة اليس كذلك اتحدى ان يكون قد انزلت نكتة بجمالها في هذه السنه 



اخي العزيز اننا لسنا مع التحرر الزائد 
ولسنا مع التحجب الزائد 
المرئة ليس لباسها فقط الذي يثير 
انما طريقة سيرها 
طريقة جلوسها 
طريقة كلامها 
واذا اعتبرت ان المرأة هي التي تسحب الشاب الى الخطيئة 
فتأكد ان الفتاة ليست المذنبة فقط 
انما ضعف ايمان هذا الشاب 
اذا فهو واقع في الخطيئة فيها او بدونها 
ولكن الجميع يعلم اننا عرضة للتجارب 
اسألك 
اذا يوما كنت جالس في مكتب احد المدراء وذهب المدير الى خارج الغرفة فجئة 
فنظرت حولك ورأيت حزم كثيرة من النقود على الطاولة 
واذا اخذت انت احدها لن يشعر احد 
هل تاخذ 





اعرف جوابك ستقول لا 








اذا فعندما ترى الفتاة لا تسرق نظرة خاطئة 





سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



الطائر الشجاع قال:


> ما هذا لماذا حذفت مشاركاتي الأخيرة ، وهي طبعاً لا تخالف قوانين المنتدى بل ولا سوء الأدب ، ولماذ ألغي موضوع ( المرأة في الإسلام ) والذي يحوي عقد مناظرة بيني وبين thelife.pro ؟!
> 
> وماذا يعني هذا ؟!​





اخي العزيز 
ربما هنالك خطأ 
فأنا امبارحة شاركت بموضوع اجتماعي 
وليس له علاقة بالدين ولا يوجد فيه اي خطأ 
والكلام امكتوب جميل جدا 
ولكن المشاركة ظهرت لي انها ضمن الموضوع 
ولكنني اليوم جأت ابحث عن الرد فلم اجدها 
اعتقد انه خطأ تقني 
لا تحمل الامور أكثر 


شكرا لك


----------



## romyo (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



الطائر الشجاع قال:


> أنا موافق سأعتبر النقاش ما فتح إلا اللحظة ..
> 
> وهذه بعض الاقترحات ، وأنتظر ردودكم ..
> 
> ...



*عزيزى الطائر الشجاع 
كل هذه المشاركات ولم تضع نفياً قاطعاً للموضوع بالدليل والبرهان وليس بالخطب
ولم تقدم تفسيراً واحداً للايات والاحاديث المذكورة 
"رغم انها مجرد عينة للايات والاحاديث الاسلامية التى تحقر المراة المسلمة وتحط من شأنها ..ولم تعطنا الوقت لذكر الادلة الباقية"
فأرجو ان يتسع صدرك اكثر للحوار معنا لانه لايزال لدينا الكثير لنقدمة لك 
ولن اتنازل عن اظهار الحق مهما كلفنى ذلك
"وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم"
قال المسيح "انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"
الرب ينير حياتك*


----------



## romyo (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

*اخى العزيز الطائر الشجاع
اود ان اوضح شئ لك ولكل الاخوة والاحباء المسلمين بالمنتدى
حتى نقيم حواراً على اساس صحيح :
نحن لسنا فى ساحة قتال ولابد ان تخرج قاتل او مقتول
كلا...
ولسنا نهدف بدعوتك للمسيحية
كلا...
نحن نحبك ونتكلم من دافع حبنا لكل البشر 
وكلامنا ليس اتهاماً زوراً
 بل وضعناه بين ايديكم موثق بالدلائل القاطعة من الايات القرانية 
والاحاديث الصحيحة 
والتفاسير المعتمده ،
وعليك ان توضح لنا صحة أو خطأ ما وضعناه بدلائل قاطعة وليس بالاهانه او التجريح
 حتى نستكمل سوياً الطريق لمعرفة الحق
اخيرا تحياتى ومحبتى لك  ولكل من تحاوروا معنا بأسوبهم الرائع المتميز المهذب
فارس الكنانة
jamal sabry 
فاطمة المسلمة 
+ + +
واساتذتى الاجلاء..
Christian Knight 
thelife.pro​​*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

اخلاق رائعة منك يا روميو 
وليس بالغريب عليك 
شكرا لك على ما كتبت 

اخوك طوني


----------



## فارس الكنانة (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*

الزميل المحترم thelife تحياتي لك

أراك تتكلم في موضوع الحجاب والحشمة والحرية ولم أكن أقصد هذا حين أشرت إليك بضرورة عقد مقارنة بين وضع المرأة في المسيحية والإسلام.
فلقد فهمت كلامي خطأ إذ بدأت تتحدث عن الفتيات الشابات الفاتنات!!!



thelife.pro قال:


> وهل برأيك ان المرأة في الاسلام
> نالت حقوقها اكثر من المرأة بالمسيحية
> تنويه بسيط انا لست مع تحرر المرأة الكامل
> واقول لك انا عارف الى ما تهدف اليه
> ...



الزميل الفاضل thelife 

لا لا ليس هذا ما أهدف إليه، أنا أقصد أن نتكلم عن وضع المرأة في الديانتين بشكل عام المرأة من حيث هي امرأة سواء كانت هذه المرأة بنتا أو أمًّا أو أختا أو زوجة أو .... إلخ

أوضح لك أكثر فأقول: ما أقصده هو نظرة الإسلام للمرأة ونظرة المسيحية للمرأة من خلال النصوص الدينية المقدسة عند كلا الفريقين. أرى أنك الآن قد فهمت مقصدي.

وأما مسألة التحرر والحجاب فأنا فعلا أعجب لماذا تحرص الفتيات المسيحيات على المبالغة في البهرجة والزينة مع أني أعتقد أن كل الشرائع السماوية رغبت في الحجاب والعفة والاحتشام وكل الأنبياء أوصوا بهذا وليس الإسلام هو الذي اختص بهذا.

زميلي ذا لايف: الحقيقة أنني ما كنت أود أن أكلمك في هذه الجزئية لكنك أثرتها عندي فأحببت أن أطرحها بين يديك.
أعجب كل العجب وأنا في بلدي مصر حماها الله حين أجد الفتيات المسيحيات يتعمدن الخروج في الطرقات وهن متبرجات بشكل لافت للنظر وتحرص كل الحرص على ألا تضع شيئا في رأسها وكأنه حرام عليها في دينها ذلك أي كأنها تفعله قربى إلى الله تعالى مع أنني أحفظ نصوصا من الكتاب المقدس تحث على الحجاب والستر والحشمة وتحذر من التبرج.



thelife.pro قال:


> انا اريد ان اضع لك بعض الصور لفتيات محجبات وعنقهم يثير شهوات اقوى الشباب
> انت الآن ترمي بالكرة الى ملعبنا وآمل ان اكون عند حسن الظن
> وسأجلب لك بعض ما حققه النساء المسيحيات
> او المسلمات المتحررات لاحقا
> ...



لا أخفيك فقد أضحكتني فعلا، تأتي بصور لعارضات أزياء على أنها صور لمحجبات!!! عجيب منك هذا يا زميلي، هذه الصور إن لم تكن صواحبها متبرجات التبرج الذي نهى الله عنه في كل الأديان فليس هناك تبرج أصلا.
لا أحب أن أجاملك بالكذب فقد كنت أظنك أعلم من هذا، هل تعتقد أن المقصود بالحجاب الذي أمر الله به هو تغطية شعر الرأس فقط ثم بعد ذلك تفعل الفتاة بنفسها ما تفعل؟!!

هل تعرف أن الفتاة في الجاهلية قبل الإسلام كانت تغطي جسدها كله بما في ذلك وجهها ولكنها كانت أحيانا تسدل خمارها فوق فيبدو شيئا من عنقها فأنزل الله تعالى آية الحجاب التي فيها {وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن}. فكيف بهؤلاء النسوة اللاتي وضعت صورتهن!



thelife.pro قال:


> يقولون ان المرأة شهوتها بسبع شهوات الرجل
> إذا فمن المنطق ان يتحجب الرجل سبع اضعاف النساء
> هههههههههههههه
> انها جميلة اليس كذلك اتحدى ان يكون قد انزلت نكتة بجمالها في هذه السنه
> [/COLOR]



لو قال هذا الكلام علماني لاديني قبلته منه أما أن يقول هذا مسيحي متدين فلا.....



thelife.pro قال:


> المرئة ليس لباسها فقط الذي يثير
> انما طريقة سيرها
> طريقة جلوسها
> طريقة كلامها
> [/COLOR]



أوافقك في كل ما ذكرته تماما



thelife.pro قال:


> واذا اعتبرت ان المرأة هي التي تسحب الشاب الى الخطيئة
> فتأكد ان الفتاة ليست المذنبة فقط
> انما ضعف ايمان هذا الشاب
> اذا فهو واقع في الخطيئة فيها او بدونها
> ...



طبعا المسألة تحتاج لمعالجة من الطرفين، الفتاة يجب أن تكون مهذبة محتشمة خلوقة والشاب يجب أن يكون خلوقا متدينا لكن لو اختل طرف منهما انقلب الحال.

زميلي ذالايف: لا يمكن أن نضع البنات بشكلها الفاتن المثير ونقول للشاب احذر ولا تكن ضعيف الإيمان!
إذ كيف نلقيه في النار ونقول له: احذر أن يلسعك اللهب! أو نرميه في البحر ونقول له: لا تبتل بالماء.



thelife.pro قال:


> اسألك
> اذا يوما كنت جالس في مكتب احد المدراء وذهب المدير الى خارج الغرفة فجئة
> فنظرت حولك ورأيت حزم كثيرة من النقود على الطاولة
> واذا اخذت انت احدها لن يشعر احد
> ...



فتنة المال تختلف عن فتنة الشهوة الجنسية، فالجنس كما يقول علماء النفس من أعنف الغرائز عند الإنسان إن لم تكن أعنفها على الإطلاق، بينما حب المال يقل عن ذلك بكثير، ما أسهل أن يصبر الإنسان على مال تحت يديه ولا يمد يده إليه لكن أن تضع شابا وفتاة في غرفة واحدة وتقول له: لا تسرق نظرة خاطئة.

ولا تفهم معنى كلامي هذا أنه تبرير للشاب من الوقوع في الخطيئة، لا فهو مطالب أيضا بالعفة والصبر ولكن لابد أن نيسر له طريق العفاف ولا نكون نحن عونا للشيطان عليه.

وأشكرك لتواصل الحوار ودمت سالما


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نتيجة طبيعية للمعتقدات الاسلامية ...*



فارس الكنانة قال:


> أعجب كل العجب وأنا في بلدي مصر حماها الله حين أجد الفتيات المسيحيات يتعمدن الخروج في الطرقات وهن متبرجات بشكل لافت للنظر وتحرص كل الحرص على ألا تضع شيئا في رأسها وكأنه حرام عليها في دينها ذلك أي كأنها تفعله قربى إلى الله تعالى مع أنني أحفظ نصوصا من الكتاب المقدس تحث على الحجاب والستر والحشمة وتحذر من التبرج.
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



*المشكلة هنا ليست فى المسيحية وانما فى الفكر الاسلامى الذى اوهمك ان شعر المرأة عورة!!!!!!!!!!!
فالكتاب المقدس امر بتغطية الشعر اثناء الصلاة فقط وليس فى اى وقت اخر 
ولى سؤال بسيط, لماذا لا يعتبر احدا من سكان الارض ان الشعر عورة سوى المسلمين؟؟
هل جميع البشر نظرتهم للمرأة خاطئة والمسلمين فقط هم الذين ينظرون اليها بصورة صحيحة؟؟
امر غير معقول طبعا*


----------

